# Why do you hate Israel?



## Mindful (May 25, 2018)

The question that hangs over the left, and which no one can answer.

Why do you hate Israel more than any other nation? Why does Israel anger you more than any other nation does? Why do Israel’s military activities aggravate you and disturb your conscience and provoke you to outbursts of street protesting or Twitter-fury in a way that no other state’s military activities do? These are the questions that hang darkly over today’s so-called progressives. Which eat away at their self-professed moral authority, at their claims to be practitioners of fairness and equality. They are the questions to which no satisfactory answer has ever been given. So they niggle and fester, expertly avoided, or unconvincingly batted away, a black question mark over much of the modern left: _why Israel_?

The question has returned in recent days, following violent clashes on the border between the Gaza Strip and Israel. Like clockwork, with a predictability that now feels just mostly depressing, these clashes that resulted in the deaths of many protesting Palestinians magically awoke an anti-imperialist, anti-war instinct among Western observers that was notably, stubbornly, mysteriously dormant when Turkey recently laid waste to the Kurdish town of Afrin or during any of the recent Western-backed Saudi barbarism visited upon the benighted people of Yemen. A member of the IDF raises his gun and suddenly the right-minded of the West switch off Spotify, take to Twitter, engage their emotional fury, and say: ‘NO.’ Their political lethargy lifts, their placards are dusted down, and they remember that war and violence are bad. They even go on to the streets, as people did in London and across Europe in recent days. This is evil, they declaim, and that question rises up again, silently, awkwardly, usually ignored: why is this evil but Turkey’s sponsored slaughter of hundreds of Kurdish civilians and fighters in Afrin was not? Why Israel?


Why do you hate Israel?


----------



## fncceo (May 25, 2018)

J..O..O..S

There are currently more than 30 armed conflicts in the world and the Israel Palestine conflict is on the bottom of the list for casualties -- both civilian and military.

But, it gets all the protests ... we all know why.


----------



## Mindful (May 25, 2018)

^ Following the deaths of 18 Palestinians on the Gaza border, Glenn Greenwald denounced Israel as an ‘apartheid, rogue, terrorist state’, like a man reaching for as many ways as possible to say ‘evil’. One left-wing group says Israel’s behaviour at the Gaza border confirms it is enforcing a ‘slow genocide’ on the Palestinians. The ‘scale of the bloodletting’ is horrifying, says one radical writer. Israel loves to draw blood. A writer for Al-Jazeera says the clashes are a reminder that Israel has turned Gaza into ‘the biggest concentration camp on the surface of the Earth’, and that question, that unanswerable, or certainly unanswered, question, rises up once more: why is Gaza a concentration camp but Yemen, which has been subject to a barbaric sea, land and air blockade since 2015 that has resulted in devastating shortages of food and medicine, causing famine and the rampant spread of diseases like cholera, is not? By any measurement, the blockade on Yemen is worse than any restrictions that have been placed on Gaza.

 People in Gaza are not starving to death or contracting cholera in their tens of thousands, as Yemenis are. Yet Gaza is a concentration camp while Yemen, when they can be bothered to comment on it, is a war zone. Israel is agitated against, Saudi Arabia is not. Saudi Arabia makes war; Israel commits ‘genocide’, it builds ‘concentration camps’, it carries out ‘terrorism’. And they should know better, these Jews. That is the subtext, always: the victims of genocide turned genocidal maniacs.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 25, 2018)

Because they commit genocide on Palestine they stole, because they attacked America in the U.S.S Liberty attack, and because they are very anti-Polish.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (May 25, 2018)

Israel's days of playing the overwhelmed upstart holding the hordes of foaming Muslims back with sticks and bailing wire are FINALLY getting old (people are reaaaal fuggin slooow). Yes, even the 'chosen ones' have to answer for their actions sometimes. 
Of course the dip shits in my country will continue to spread the people's checkbook open in cuckold tribute. Yet, I can't blame them. There really is no other way if we all want the rapture to happen. I don't know about you, but I look forward to the day when I can watch the world melt below while eating hot buttered popcorn in Jesus' den.


----------



## BlackSand (May 25, 2018)

Mindful said:


> The question that hangs over the left, and which no one can answer.
> 
> Why do you hate Israel more than any other nation? Why does Israel anger you more than any other nation does? Why do Israel’s military activities aggravate you and disturb your conscience and provoke you to outbursts of street protesting or Twitter-fury in a way that no other state’s military activities do? These are the questions that hang darkly over today’s so-called progressives. Which eat away at their self-professed moral authority, at their claims to be practitioners of fairness and equality. They are the questions to which no satisfactory answer has ever been given. So they niggle and fester, expertly avoided, or unconvincingly batted away, a black question mark over much of the modern left: _why Israel_?
> 
> ...



They don't like Israel because the Israelis don't give a rat's ass who likes them ... 

Other countries or groups can complain.
They can petition the United Nations.
They can send weeping journalists to support Israel's opposition.

Deep down it doesn't matter ... The Israelis (Jewish People) have a contract with God, not man.

.​
​

.​


----------



## Mindful (May 25, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Because they commit genocide on Palestine they stole, because they attacked America in the U.S.S Liberty attack, and because they are very anti-Polish.



Crap.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 25, 2018)

Mindful said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Because they commit genocide on Palestine they stole, because they attacked America in the U.S.S Liberty attack, and because they are very anti-Polish.
> ...



Yes Israel is.


----------



## Mindful (May 25, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



More crap, from you.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 25, 2018)

Mindful said:


> The question that hangs over the left, and which no one can answer.
> 
> Why do you hate Israel more than any other nation? Why does Israel anger you more than any other nation does? Why do Israel’s military activities aggravate you and disturb your conscience and provoke you to outbursts of street protesting or Twitter-fury in a way that no other state’s military activities do? These are the questions that hang darkly over today’s so-called progressives. Which eat away at their self-professed moral authority, at their claims to be practitioners of fairness and equality. They are the questions to which no satisfactory answer has ever been given. So they niggle and fester, expertly avoided, or unconvincingly batted away, a black question mark over much of the modern left: _why Israel_?
> 
> ...


Maybe because Israel runs racist policies and each move is based on racism. Who loves Israel must clearly consider the Third Reich as the best place on earth for all times.
Granted, the lefties turn a blind eye on the Hamas terrorism but they are also the cocksuckers of those at home, so what´s new?


----------



## Mindful (May 25, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > The question that hangs over the left, and which no one can answer.
> ...



Another useless post. Heard it all before. Ad nauseum.

So nice of you to concede 'granted'.


----------



## Taz (May 25, 2018)

Israel is a beacon of hope in a sea of garbage.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 25, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Because they commit genocide on Palestine they stole, because they attacked America in the U.S.S Liberty attack, and because they are very anti-Polish.


Because they keep blowing themselves up and keep running people over.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 25, 2018)

Taz said:


> Israel is a beacon of hope in a sea of garbage.



Comedy at it's best.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 25, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


It is a useless thread. We know you have no opinion about Israel but follow Trump´s. If Trump praises shit, you will too.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 25, 2018)

Gal Gadot refuses to loan me her Wonder Woman outfit!!!

Serious Answer:

Simple, the Jewish Nation stands alone in the middle of Muslim ran nations and has yet to fall since it recent founding because of the U.N. resolutions.

Many that hate Israel use the Palestinians as their reason but let be really factual and admit if the land was given to the Palestinian Government, well it would have fallen already because countries like Syria, Lebanon and Egypt would have invaded and conqure the land...

So why do they hate Israel?

They stand in the Muslim world way when it come to enslaving the Palestinian people...

Do I agree with what Israel does?

Not all the time but when facing Hostile nations daily that use the Palestinian people as pawns, well ya know I rather side with Israel... 

Note:

If Iran, China and Russia would stop backing groups like Hezbollah and Hamas, well just maybe Israel would cool it...

Just maybe...

I said maybe!!!


----------



## Taz (May 25, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is a beacon of hope in a sea of garbage.
> ...


The truth can be funny. Thanks for agreeing with me.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (May 25, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Because they commit genocide on Palestine they stole, because they attacked America in the U.S.S Liberty attack, and because they are very anti-Polish.



Blood libels all:  

1)  No genocide has been committed.  The Palestinians have multiplied five-fold in a generation.  Jews didn't steal anything from the Arabs.  They migrated to their ancestral homeland and some cowardly Arabs ran away.

2)  Arabs have killed tens and tens more Americans than that one mistake during a desperate 6 day war, fought on 3 fronts, more than a half-century ago.  Do you hate Arabs?

3)  If the shoe fits, wear it.  Poles committed terrible atrocities during and immediately after the Holocaust.  My own family lived thru it.  That said, the righteous Poles who saved Jews during those terrible years have been recognized as such by Yad Vashem.


----------



## BlackFlag (May 25, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> Deep down it doesn't matter ... The Israelis (Jewish People) have a contract with God, not man..​


^ that one

Magical thinking to justify slaughter, occupation and segregation, all on the U.S.'s dime.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 25, 2018)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Because they commit genocide on Palestine they stole, because they attacked America in the U.S.S Liberty attack, and because they are very anti-Polish.
> ...



Hilarious, Nearly 100,000 Arabs butchered by Israel, and it's not a genocide?

The Jews were a minority who stole Israel, Arabs simply made up a majority, and Arabs owned more land than Jews.

Jews committed terrible atrocities during, and immediately after the Holocaust, Jews like Salomon Morel, Jakub Berman, Roman Romkowski, Jozef Rozanski,  Piotr Smietański and many others had killed thousands of Poles as Commie killers.


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 25, 2018)

I thought the thread was about why a person personally hates Israel, not why the Muslim world, etc hates Israel.


----------



## Mindful (May 25, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Must be useless if you're on it.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 25, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Cry on.


----------



## Mindful (May 25, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



On?

I wasn''t in the first place.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 25, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


The OP is whine. We already know the views of the people.


----------



## Mindful (May 25, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You're just looking to trade insults.

You could be just honest, and admit you hate Joos and Israel.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 25, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I made a qualified, objective comment and you attacked it. Now you start the old nonsense. If Israel doesn´t like Islamist terrorists, maybe they should cease supporting them, what do you think?


----------



## Mindful (May 25, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Endless crap.


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 25, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Ignore.  Why care about the spammers of Jew hatred.
Unless they actually post "Why do you hate Israel", why bother?


----------



## BlackSand (May 25, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> ^ that one
> 
> Magical thinking to justify slaughter, occupation and segregation, all on the U.S.'s dime.



Justify to who ... Their contract isn't with you and they aren't asking for permission.
That's why it pisses you off ... They don't care what you think, don't have to care, and don't have to justify why they don't care or what they do ... 

The US supports Israel for whatever reasons Congress decides to.
It obviously doesn't change what the Israelis think about what they do.

If you don't like it ... Talk to your representatives in Congress ... Maybe they care what you think about it.

.​


----------



## Bleipriester (May 25, 2018)

Sixties Fan said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


We can see you hypocrites whining when being accused of racism or xenophobia in case you criticize liberals or foreigners but then we see you are just the same and everything is "Jew hatred". Welcome to the party of loons.


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 25, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


We know very well what is Jew hatred and what is not.

You are a perfect example of Jew Hatred.


----------



## Shazoomx4 (May 25, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Stop trolling


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 25, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Because they commit genocide on Palestine they stole, because they attacked America in the U.S.S Liberty attack, and because they are





SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Because they commit genocide on Palestine they stole, because they attacked America in the U.S.S Liberty attack, and because they are very anti-Polish.



You are correct on your third “ reason” ; the Polish People are very easy to hate. The Jewish people have a problem with those who are AntiSemetic and burn people to death in barns. The rest is a lie


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 25, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > The question that hangs over the left, and which no one can answer.
> ...



Since you’re against “ racism” you should also be against a NJA Palestinian State . Just more proof that Pro Palestinian Kool Aid drinkers are insincere racist bigots


----------



## Bleipriester (May 25, 2018)

Sixties Fan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...


Jew hatred is everything but devoting the entire life to serve the Jews, right?


----------



## Bleipriester (May 25, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I am quite neutral in the Israel-Palestine topic. You´re just making stuff up and who doesn´t agree with you regarding anything related to Israel is a Pro-Palestinian Jew hater.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 25, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Another lie. They were offered their own State many times but rejected it. The Palestinians are not going to get everything they are demanding. Get it? Of course not


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 25, 2018)

What's to like?


----------



## Mindful (May 25, 2018)

"Quite neutral"


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 25, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> What's to like?



Yawn...  Too bad “ occupation” wasn’t a concern before 1967.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 25, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > What's to like?
> ...


It was.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 25, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> They don't like Israel because the Israelis don't give a rat's ass who likes them ...
> 
> Other countries or groups can complain.
> They can petition the United Nations.
> ...


God doesn't choose arrogant assholes who walk around like their shit don't stink.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 25, 2018)

Mindful said:


> The question that hangs over the left, and which no one can answer.
> 
> Why do you hate Israel more than any other nation? Why does Israel anger you more than any other nation does? Why do Israel’s military activities aggravate you and disturb your conscience and provoke you to outbursts of street protesting or Twitter-fury in a way that no other state’s military activities do? These are the questions that hang darkly over today’s so-called progressives. Which eat away at their self-professed moral authority, at their claims to be practitioners of fairness and equality. They are the questions to which no satisfactory answer has ever been given. So they niggle and fester, expertly avoided, or unconvincingly batted away, a black question mark over much of the modern left: _why Israel_?
> 
> ...


If you think that's a question no one can answer, then you're not looking for one.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 25, 2018)

Mindful said:


> ^ Following the deaths of 18 Palestinians on the Gaza border, Glenn Greenwald denounced Israel as an ‘apartheid, rogue, terrorist state’, like a man reaching for as many ways as possible to say ‘evil’. One left-wing group says Israel’s behaviour at the Gaza border confirms it is enforcing a ‘slow genocide’ on the Palestinians. The ‘scale of the bloodletting’ is horrifying, says one radical writer. Israel loves to draw blood. A writer for Al-Jazeera says the clashes are a reminder that Israel has turned Gaza into ‘the biggest concentration camp on the surface of the Earth’, and that question, that unanswerable, or certainly unanswered, question, rises up once more: why is Gaza a concentration camp but Yemen, which has been subject to a barbaric sea, land and air blockade since 2015 that has resulted in devastating shortages of food and medicine, causing famine and the rampant spread of diseases like cholera, is not? By any measurement, the blockade on Yemen is worse than any restrictions that have been placed on Gaza.
> 
> People in Gaza are not starving to death or contracting cholera in their tens of thousands, as Yemenis are. Yet Gaza is a concentration camp while Yemen, when they can be bothered to comment on it, is a war zone. Israel is agitated against, Saudi Arabia is not. Saudi Arabia makes war; Israel commits ‘genocide’, it builds ‘concentration camps’, it carries out ‘terrorism’. And they should know better, these Jews. That is the subtext, always: the victims of genocide turned genocidal maniacs.


You got to be shitting me!  The blockade in Yemen is only 3 years old.  The one on Gaza, is 12 years old.  Here's a little reality check for you...

_...describing a reality that is almost too extreme to fathom: nearly 2 million people locked inside a land mass the size of Philadelphia, the borders carefully controlled, the movement of goods and humans severely restricted; as much as 72 percent of the population facing food insecurity and 41 percent struggling with unemployment; _​
People in Gaza ARE starving.  People needing terminal medical care, are dying while waiting for permission to leave.  The Israeli blockade is collective punishment on an entire population of people.  And that, is a crime against humanity.

I hate Israel for the things Israel does.  One of which, is thinking they can do whatever they want to do with impunity.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 25, 2018)

It's because paranoid schizophrenics are triggered by the canards that emphasize Jewish conspiracies, the old fashioned right wing Nazis are triggered by various blood libels and the new regressive left is triggered by Pallywood propaganda that characterizes Arabs or Muslins as the underdogs despite their vast superiority in numbers, wealth and influence.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 26, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Thank you. Just confirmed that the Arab World does not believe Israel has the Right to exist


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 26, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Following the deaths of 18 Palestinians on the Gaza border, Glenn Greenwald denounced Israel as an ‘apartheid, rogue, terrorist state’, like a man reaching for as many ways as possible to say ‘evil’. One left-wing group says Israel’s behaviour at the Gaza border confirms it is enforcing a ‘slow genocide’ on the Palestinians. The ‘scale of the bloodletting’ is horrifying, says one radical writer. Israel loves to draw blood. A writer for Al-Jazeera says the clashes are a reminder that Israel has turned Gaza into ‘the biggest concentration camp on the surface of the Earth’, and that question, that unanswerable, or certainly unanswered, question, rises up once more: why is Gaza a concentration camp but Yemen, which has been subject to a barbaric sea, land and air blockade since 2015 that has resulted in devastating shortages of food and medicine, causing famine and the rampant spread of diseases like cholera, is not? By any measurement, the blockade on Yemen is worse than any restrictions that have been placed on Gaza.
> ...


----------



## fncceo (May 26, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> God doesn't choose arrogant assholes who walk around like their shit don't stink.



Some people do ...


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 26, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




That’s why the Arabs initiated the 67 War? Just proves the Arabs are not interested in “ The Two State Solution”


----------



## Bleipriester (May 26, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


And what has that to do with me? Explain.


----------



## cnm (May 26, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Arabs initiated the 67 War


Ah, hasbara at its finest. Initiated by Dayan, Shirley, as a 'pre-emptive measure', was it not? The word 'turnspeak' is appropriate here.


----------



## there4eyeM (May 26, 2018)

Hate perpetuates hate.


----------



## MaryAnne11 (May 26, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > The question that hangs over the left, and which no one can answer.
> ...



That post was so revealing.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 26, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


>


That's why you weren't "chosen"!


----------



## Billo_Really (May 26, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Some people do ...


I'm sure if God had to choose between Obama and Netanfuckyou, HE would choose the mud baby.


----------



## fncceo (May 26, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Some people do ...
> ...



Mr. Netanyahu is still head of state, while Mr. Obama is now a semi-retired stand up comic.

I'd like to think G-d had a little bit to do with that.  It sounds like his sense of humour.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 26, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Mr. Netanyahu is still head of state, while Mr. Obama is now a semi-retired stand up comic.
> 
> I'd like to think G-d had a little bit to do with that.  It sounds like his sense of humour.


Netanfuckyou is a terrorist and a liar.


----------



## fncceo (May 26, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Netanfuckyou is a terrorist and a liar.



I doubt it ... I'm a terrorist and a liar and I've never seen him at the meetings.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 26, 2018)

fncceo said:


> I doubt it ... I'm a terrorist and a liar and I've never seen him at the meetings.


Apparently, he didn't get the memo.


----------



## Mindful (May 26, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Netanyahu is still head of state, while Mr. Obama is now a semi-retired stand up comic.
> ...



In your element again, I see.

Haters gotta hate.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 26, 2018)

Mindful said:


> In your element again, I see.
> 
> Haters gotta hate.


You have to care enough to hate.


----------



## Mindful (May 26, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > In your element again, I see.
> ...



There you go.

Philosopher of the week. Or weak.


----------



## fncceo (May 26, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> You have to care enough to hate.



If the quantity and vitriol of your posts is any indication, you've left caring in the dust and gone straight to obsession.


----------



## sparky (May 26, 2018)

Let's turn the Q around, why should i (_et all Americans_) support Israel?


Why Does the United States Give So Much Money to Israel?
~S~


----------



## fncceo (May 26, 2018)

sparky said:


> Let's turn the Q around, why should i (_et all Americans_) support Israel?
> 
> 
> Why Does the United States Give So Much Money to Israel?
> ~S~



That's not how 'et al' is used.


----------



## sparky (May 26, 2018)

Admittedly i'm a lousy speller who majored in detention hall fncceo.....~S~


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 26, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 26, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Israel was occupying what before 1967.

Think hard before you answer.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 26, 2018)

sparky said:


> Let's turn the Q around, why should i (_et all Americans_) support Israel?
> 
> 
> Why Does the United States Give So Much Money to Israel?
> ~S~


Congress is a money laundromat.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 26, 2018)

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


Israeli occupation started in 1948.


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 26, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Oh, right....Israel does not exist.  It is all "Palestinian" land.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 26, 2018)

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...


Its true. Look it up.


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 26, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


I will look up each and every one of your posts and find only a Christian who grew up hearing lies about Jews and Israel and is very proud of that hatred and endless intent of putting an end to the Jewish People's sovereign rights to their own ancient homeland.  Any part of it.

Neither the Muslim, nor the Christian world, run by lunatics, believes that Jews have any rights and must forever remain under Muslim and Christian power.

Until those Jews repent and convert to Christianity, or to Islam.

That is how those two examples of decency prefer their Jews.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 26, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Because they commit genocide on Palestine they stole, because they attacked America in the U.S.S Liberty attack, and because they are
> ...



Jewish people are very easy to hate, look at how they went from Massacring Poles as Commies to fleeing to Israel to Massacre Palestinians as Israelis.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 26, 2018)

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...


Nice rant!


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 26, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You have the same issues as Tinmore and Billo.

Raised as a Christian with nothing but hatred to Jews, where all rights Jews should have are taken away.

Jews are only ok for you when they have nowhere to go and are on the run, as they have been forced to do for the past 1700 years.

Or kept safely away from all other non Jews, as they were - in Ghettos or in concentration camps.

Poland and Polish hatred for Jews has never been far away from all the Christian teachings the Polish people have embraced for the past 1700.

Just look at one of the best Polish examples of hatred for Jews as exemplified by you.


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 26, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


And as usual you have nothing intelligent to say.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 26, 2018)

Sixties Fan said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


Nobody was classified by religion in my family.


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 26, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


But you have told me that you are a Christian .   
Are you now saying that you have no religion?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 26, 2018)

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...


Hard to pull an intelligent response out of a mindless rant.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 26, 2018)

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...


Not at all. I am just saying that people who had different religions were not an issue. People could be what they want.


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 26, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Then leave the Jewish people, on their own ancient homeland alone.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 26, 2018)

Sixties Fan said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Why should I like Jews when just about every Jew I meet is anti-Polish?

I'm supposed to respect a population who can't figure out Nazis were German, as so many Jews think Poland was worse than the Nazis.

You know what Emanuel Ringelblum thought? He thought that Jewish Ghetto Police were not only worse than Polish Nazi collaborators, but at times worse than Nazi Germans themselves.

When are you Jews going to look at yourselves for your own suffering?

I guess everybody's wrong but Jew.


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 26, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You are on the wrong thread.
This is not "Myths About the Jews" thread.
Or the "Jews killed the Polish People" thread.
Or "Jews and WWII" thread.

But thanks for showing what a Jew Hater you are.


----------



## danielpalos (May 26, 2018)

Chaos is worse than Order; they simply need a lord Temporal (and spiritual) to be more responsible for their problems.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 26, 2018)

Mindful said:


> There you go.
> 
> Philosopher of the week. Or weak.


Why should I feel that strongly about a subject that doesn't affect my daily life in any way?


----------



## Hollie (May 26, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > There you go.
> ...



It’s odd that something you claim doesn’t affect your daily life causes you to launch yourself into saliva-slinging rants about Jews on a daily basis.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 26, 2018)

fncceo said:


> If the quantity and vitriol of your posts is any indication, you've left caring in the dust and gone straight to obsession.



Moi?



https://postimages.org/


----------



## Mindful (May 26, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > There you go.
> ...



Good question. Why should you? Yet you do.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 26, 2018)

Hollie said:


> It’s odd that something you claim doesn’t affect your daily life causes you to launch yourself into saliva-slinging rants about Jews on a daily basis.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 26, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Good question. Why should you? Yet you do.


It's my Disneyland!

I love telling prima donnas (who think their shit don't stink), are not that special.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 26, 2018)

sparky said:


> Let's turn the Q around, why should i (_et all Americans_) support Israel?
> 
> 
> Why Does the United States Give So Much Money to Israel?
> ~S~


If I was President, I would put AIPAC on the terrorist watch list.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 26, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Let's turn the Q around, why should i (_et all Americans_) support Israel?
> ...


.

Yes; But your not .


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 26, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Jews massacred The Polish people? Quite the opposite! As a “ Christian” your “ father” taught you well about Anti Semitism.  For anyone of the Jewish Faith who feels that way, you are the perfect example of their justification. Now, gather up  your family, lock them in a barn, pour Gasoline,  and then set fire to it.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 26, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Good question. Why should you? Yet you do.
> ...




We know you’re not special


----------



## danielpalos (May 26, 2018)

It is not Israel, but the right wing that keeps whining about taxes instead of coming up with better solutions at lower cost.


----------



## fncceo (May 26, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > It’s odd that something you claim doesn’t affect your daily life causes you to launch yourself into saliva-slinging rants about Jews on a daily basis.



Am I crazy, or would a transgender Sam Kinison be a hot girl?


----------



## Billo_Really (May 26, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Yes; But your not .


Israel should be hated.  Israel deserves to be hated.  The world hated the Nazis.  And Israel is going down that Nazi road. 

 If you walk like a duck and quack like a duck...


----------



## rylah (May 26, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Yes; But your not .
> ...



 If you walk like a duck and quack like a duck...


----------



## danielpalos (May 26, 2018)

A dey can save the day!  Why does the right hate solutions and whine about taxes?


----------



## Billo_Really (May 26, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> We know you’re not special


And?

BTW, I never said I was.


----------



## danielpalos (May 26, 2018)

The right wing are a bunch of warfare-State queens whining about less destructive welfare-State queens.


----------



## Mindful (May 26, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Yes; But your not .
> ...



You're not right in the head.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 26, 2018)

rylah said:


> If you walk like a duck and quack like a duck...


So you want to photoshop?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 26, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > We know you’re not special
> ...


 


Mindful said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


Neither are you


----------



## Billo_Really (May 26, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Am I crazy, or would a transgender Sam Kinison be a hot girl?


You are crazy!

Would Eleanor Roosevelt be a handsome man?


----------



## Billo_Really (May 26, 2018)

Mindful said:


> You're not right in the head.


I'm a liberal.  There is nothing right about me.

Wait, that didn't sound like I meant it to?


----------



## Mindful (May 26, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > You're not right in the head.
> ...



Don't know. And don't care.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 26, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Don't know. And don't care.


And Jimmy cracked corn!


----------



## rylah (May 27, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > If you walk like a duck and quack like a duck...
> ...



 If you walk like a duck and quack like a duck...


----------



## sparky (May 27, 2018)




----------



## rylah (May 27, 2018)

* "Somebody To Hate"*


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 27, 2018)

Mindful said:


> The question that hangs over the left, and which no one can answer.
> 
> Why do you hate Israel more than any other nation? Why does Israel anger you more than any other nation does? Why do Israel’s military activities aggravate you and disturb your conscience and provoke you to outbursts of street protesting or Twitter-fury in a way that no other state’s military activities do? These are the questions that hang darkly over today’s so-called progressives. Which eat away at their self-professed moral authority, at their claims to be practitioners of fairness and equality. They are the questions to which no satisfactory answer has ever been given. So they niggle and fester, expertly avoided, or unconvincingly batted away, a black question mark over much of the modern left: _why Israel_?
> 
> ...



I hate Israel for the same reasons I hate most governments in the world. If I were to say governments I don't hate, they'd be governments I am kind of ignorant about, and even then I'd probably find reasons to hate them. 

Power corrupts people. Politicians want the power and want to corrupt.


----------



## rylah (May 27, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > The question that hangs over the left, and which no one can answer.
> ...



Hate is not based on disagreement on policies,
it's based on a bold obsessive bias against Israel:


----------



## fncceo (May 27, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> I hate Israel for the same reasons I hate most governments in the world.



There are 195 countries on this planet, each with its own government, and the only one you took the effort to single out for your hatred is the one run by Jews.

We know why ... why not just admit it?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 27, 2018)

rylah said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Israel is held to a double standard. International law does not apply like it does everywhere else.


----------



## rylah (May 27, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Of course they don't,
when Arabs beat their wives the UN claims it's Israel's fault.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 27, 2018)

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Ah, the old they beat their wives canard.


----------



## rylah (May 27, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



That's what you call international low at work.

A bunch of Christians and Muslims blaming all middle eastern problems entirely on Israel. When they're the ones to blame for prolonging the conflict.


----------



## Hollie (May 27, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Oh, so international law applies to the Islamic gee-had?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 27, 2018)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


----------



## rylah (May 27, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



So easy to get You confused with simple facts.


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 27, 2018)

rylah said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



For some, yes maybe. For others, no. 

For some it's looking at what Israel does, and then seeing that this goes against their morals.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 27, 2018)

Mindful said:


> he question that hangs over the left, and which no one can answer.



I'm not sure why it hangs over the left.  The left sucks up to the Zionist Entity as much as the right does. 



Mindful said:


> Why do you hate Israel more than any other nation? Why does Israel anger you more than any other nation does? Why do Israel’s military activities aggravate you and disturb your conscience and provoke you to outbursts of street protesting or Twitter-fury in a way that no other state’s military activities do? These are the questions that hang darkly over today’s so-called progressives. Which eat away at their self-professed moral authority, at their claims to be practitioners of fairness and equality. They are the questions to which no satisfactory answer has ever been given. So they niggle and fester, expertly avoided, or unconvincingly batted away, a black question mark over much of the modern left: _why Israel_?



Mostly, because the Zionist Entity tries to pass itself off as part of the community of enlightened industrial democracies, when in fact it runs an apartheid state built on the oppression of the native people who were already there.  



Mindful said:


> People in Gaza are not starving to death or contracting cholera in their tens of thousands, as Yemenis are. Yet Gaza is a concentration camp while Yemen, when they can be bothered to comment on it, is a war zone. Israel is agitated against, Saudi Arabia is not. Saudi Arabia makes war; Israel commits ‘genocide’, it builds ‘concentration camps’, it carries out ‘terrorism’. And they should know better, these Jews. That is the subtext, always: the victims of genocide turned genocidal maniacs.



Oh, quite the contrary, I see the Zionists as abused children who've gotten big enough tobeat up on someone else, and it isn't appealing. 

What is happening in Yemen is horrible, but Yemen is not passing itself off as an advanced democracy.  It's not threatening any American politicians who dare even mildly criticize it.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 27, 2018)

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


What international laws have the Palestinians violated?


----------



## rylah (May 27, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Well it weren't Palestinian Jews who hijacked international airline in Germany to murder athletes.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (May 27, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




1)  The law against stupidity (for missing every opportunity presented to them).

2)  The law of human decency (suicide bombings, Sbarro, Munich, Maalot, Kiryat Shmone, etc.)  My mom was a nurse in Israel and cared for a little girl, in the hospital for 8 months, who was severely wounded in the Kiryat Shmone terror attack.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 27, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Which is why” International Law” doesnt exist. Not worth the peace of paper it’s written on


----------



## rylah (May 27, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



It weren't Palestinian Jews who participated in every civil war in the region, those were Arabs.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 27, 2018)

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


You have to go back over 40 years. Not a systemic problem.


----------



## rylah (May 27, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Facts show otherwise.
You go back a 100 years and have no problem, but when it busts Your bubbles 40 years become a problem.

This is a systematic problem of bold denial of facts and Arab responsibility.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 27, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Thank you. That proves my point.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 27, 2018)

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


What facts?


----------



## danielpalos (May 27, 2018)

It is not about Israel, it is about Conflict in the Middle East that requires the use of our exorbitantly expensive superpower, that the right wing then refuses to pay taxes for.


----------



## rylah (May 27, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


You go back a 100 years and have no problem, but when it busts Your bubbles 40 years become a problem.


Arab pogroms initiated the call of help by Palestinian Jews, if Your last resort is to deny this
then the systematic problem is still evident - and You're here to prove this systematic problem is more evident than ever.


----------



## Hollie (May 27, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



That’s a rhetorical question, right?

I’m asking under the presumption that you a) don’t understand international law, and b) don’t understand the definition of “rhetorical”.


----------



## danielpalos (May 27, 2018)

A UN administrator should have administrated the partition plan.

A deylicate, can be a day late and still solve the problem.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 27, 2018)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Nice duck.


----------



## Mindful (May 27, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > he question that hangs over the left, and which no one can answer.
> ...



If you persist in the pretentious use of 'Zionist Entity', there's no conversation to be had with you.


----------



## danielpalos (May 27, 2018)

A Deylicate of Palestine would have no need to hate any member State.  

A bright new day for Palestine, is what a Dey should have.


----------



## Mindful (May 27, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> A UN administrator should have administrated the partition plan.
> 
> A deylicate, can be a day late and still solve the problem.



The UN? 

Surely you jest?


----------



## danielpalos (May 27, 2018)

Mindful said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > A UN administrator should have administrated the partition plan.
> ...


It should have been part of the UN Plan of Partition.

Now, it takes a Dey, to save the day.


----------



## Mindful (May 27, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...




You never heard of the five Arab nations which invaded territory in the former Palestinian mandate immediately following the announcement of the State of Israel?


----------



## danielpalos (May 27, 2018)

Mindful said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


A UN administrator should have administrated a peaceful transition.


----------



## Indeependent (May 27, 2018)

Mindful said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Shhh...you'll make whatever's left of DPs brain hurt.


----------



## Mindful (May 27, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Should have, would have. The same old story.


Just like Rwanda.


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 27, 2018)

Mindful said:


> The question that hangs over the left, and which no one can answer.
> 
> Why do you hate Israel more than any other nation? Why does Israel anger you more than any other nation does? Why do Israel’s military activities aggravate you and disturb your conscience and provoke you to outbursts of street protesting or Twitter-fury in a way that no other state’s military activities do? These are the questions that hang darkly over today’s so-called progressives. Which eat away at their self-professed moral authority, at their claims to be practitioners of fairness and equality. They are the questions to which no satisfactory answer has ever been given. So they niggle and fester, expertly avoided, or unconvincingly batted away, a black question mark over much of the modern left: _why Israel_?
> 
> ...




Ludicrous loaded question fallacy. 

No one knows mindless, why do you hate Israel?


----------



## Mindful (May 27, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > The question that hangs over the left, and which no one can answer.
> ...



You're one of "those", are you?


----------



## Mindful (May 27, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Order over Chaos is not hate.
> 
> it is good for business.
> 
> ...



Yeah. Gaza could become the Monte Carlo of the Middle East. Why didn't anyone think of that?


----------



## danielpalos (May 27, 2018)

Mindful said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Order over Chaos is not hate.
> ...


Even a Roman Prefect, was not enough.


----------



## Indeependent (May 27, 2018)

So when is Syria leaving Lebanon?


----------



## Mindful (May 27, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Are you being a dick?


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 27, 2018)

Mindful said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...




Why do you hate Israel?


----------



## Mindful (May 27, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


----------



## danielpalos (May 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> So when is Syria leaving Lebanon?


Haven't been keeping up on the Middle East; just the right wing warfare-queens complaining left wing welfare-queens are too expensive.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 27, 2018)

rylah said:


> If you walk like a duck and quack like a duck...


If you insist on acting like Nazis, maybe they were saluting you.  Paying homage, so to speak.


----------



## danielpalos (May 27, 2018)

Mindful said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I am not the one making excuses.


----------



## Mindful (May 27, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



You just made one.


----------



## rylah (May 27, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 27, 2018)

rylah said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



But, I suppose the Palestinians have no right to defend themselves?


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 27, 2018)

rylah said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...




You having a tough time at school? Or are you equating Israel to a fat kid.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (May 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



The Palestinians?  Who are they other than a bunch of shit-stirrers?


----------



## Billo_Really (May 27, 2018)

rylah said:


>


Perfect Israel using a disproportionate amount of force.


----------



## Mindful (May 27, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Oh, that shaggy dog story.


Again.


----------



## rylah (May 27, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I guess You spent Your high school years in toilet bowels.

*Imagine my empathy for those Jihadi suicidal maniacs who whine each time they start a stupid war they can't win.*


----------



## Mindful (May 27, 2018)

Warning: Scenes of starving Gazans who haven’t eaten all day.




Concentration Camp Gaza: Ramadan Edition
TRT World has put out this video about Ramadan in Gaza. But perhaps it is more TMI than TRT, as far as the anti-Israel crowd is concerned
ISRAELLYCOOL.COM


----------



## JoeB131 (May 27, 2018)

Mindful said:


> If you persist in the pretentious use of 'Zionist Entity', there's no conversation to be had with you.



Duly noted you couldn't answer any point I made.  

The Zionist entity is hated because it's an imperialist/colonial state oppressing native people. Period.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (May 27, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > If you persist in the pretentious use of 'Zionist Entity', there's no conversation to be had with you.
> ...



Now that's funny.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 27, 2018)

Mindful said:


> You never heard of the five Arab nations which invaded territory in the former Palestinian mandate immediately following the announcement of the State of Israel?



Um, yeah, someone giving away half your land is still them giving away your stuff. 

Tell you what, I'll come over to your house, and give away half your stuff to some needy people.  I'm sure you'll be totally down with that.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 27, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Oh, that shaggy dog story.
> 
> 
> Again.


The fat guy didn't have to body slam the kid on his head.  A simple punch to the face would've been sufficient.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 27, 2018)

rylah said:


> I guess You spent Your high school years in toilet bowels.
> 
> *Imagine my empathy for those Jihadi suicidal maniacs who whine each time they start a stupid war they can't win.*


This is not a war and they didn't start it.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 27, 2018)

Another reason I hate Israel, is because Israelis are too pussy to take responsibility for the shit things they do.


----------



## Hollie (May 27, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > You never heard of the five Arab nations which invaded territory in the former Palestinian mandate immediately following the announcement of the State of Israel?
> ...



Your online gee-had is pretty forgettable.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (May 27, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > You never heard of the five Arab nations which invaded territory in the former Palestinian mandate immediately following the announcement of the State of Israel?
> ...



What an ignorant rant.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 27, 2018)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



As if Israel isn't wrong to steal from Palestine, to displace, and mass-murder the Palestinian people, whom the Palestinian people made up more people, and more land ownership when Israel was founded in terrorism?


----------



## Mindful (May 27, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > You never heard of the five Arab nations which invaded territory in the former Palestinian mandate immediately following the announcement of the State of Israel?
> ...



You can half my stuff with pleasure. Even more.

I'm downsizing.


----------



## rylah (May 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



And today the're more Arabs and Jews living in the land than ever under the Arab rule.


----------



## Mindful (May 27, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > If you persist in the pretentious use of 'Zionist Entity', there's no conversation to be had with you.
> ...




I should be delighted to address any points you make.

You just haven't made any yet.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (May 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



That's just plain stupid.  Fuck the phony Palestinians.


----------



## member (May 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Because they commit genocide on Palestine they stole, because they attacked America in the U.S.S Liberty attack, and because they are very anti-Polish.







​
_*"Why do you hate Israel?"*_​




​





 *“Because…..”*


-* “they commit genocide on Palestine they stole. . .”*


Genocide ?… 

 that’s been going on in Syria. You’re confused. . .

. . .[as the rest of the media, 

 and their friends 

].
But imagine, if they had that kind of 

  mentality:  bye bye Nadeer, tootaLoo Tazeez…..







*- “because they* 

 *attacked America in the U.S.S Liberty attack. . .”*











 –  whatever you say….


----------



## DrLove (May 27, 2018)

I don't hate Israel - I hate Crooked Bibi the Criminal Neocon NUT ...

Because he doesn't fight fair


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 27, 2018)

rylah said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Birth rates is a hard concept for J00?


----------



## Mindful (May 27, 2018)

DrLove said:


> I don't hate Israel - I hate Crooked Bibi the Criminal Neocon NUT ...
> 
> Because he doesn't fight fair



Fight fair? Like we do on USMB?

You're living in cloud  cuckoo land, dear.


----------



## Hollie (May 27, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > You never heard of the five Arab nations which invaded territory in the former Palestinian mandate immediately following the announcement of the State of Israel?
> ...





Who gave away half of their land? As far back as 2005 the Turkish government turned over land records to the PA. 

As it turns out, the Islamist waqf (Turkish State land) owned vast parcels. Absentee landlords in Syria and Lebanon similarly were landowners of large amounts of land in the geographic area you seem to believe was some wondrous Islamic paradise. 

Turkey transfers Ottoman land records to Palestinian Authority

Even before 1917, Jewish and Zionist institutions had purchased large tracts of land in Palestine from absentee landlords, who lived mainly in Syria and Lebanon. These landlords had previously leased their property to local farmers, but were happy to sell it for the right price, without giving a thought to their tenant farmers. Nevertheless, Palestinians view these sales as more legitimate than those that took place during the British occupation that began in 1917. 

Under Ottoman rule, a substantial portion of the land in Palestine was registered as state land. Some of this land was later sold or transferred to pre-state Jewish institutions. Other portions belonged to the Muslim waqf (religious trust), and these, according to Islamic law, cannot be sold. However, there was no orderly registration process; ownership was determined primarily using records such as tax payments.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 27, 2018)

Mindful said:


> I should be delighted to address any points you make.
> 
> You just haven't made any yet.



Sure I did.  They just confront your fantasy that the Zionists are the victims here.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 27, 2018)

Hollie said:


> Under Ottoman rule, a substantial portion of the land in Palestine was registered as state land. Some of this land was later sold or transferred to pre-state Jewish institutions. Other portions belonged to the Muslim waqf (religious trust), and these, according to Islamic law, cannot be sold. However, there was no orderly registration process; ownership was determined primarily using records such as tax payments.



Point is, it was owned by Muslims, not Jews from Europe.  That's the point.


----------



## Hollie (May 27, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > I should be delighted to address any points you make.
> ...



I don’t recall _The Zionists_™️ (your need for goofy slogans is a hoot), making any claim to victimhood. In fact, it is you who seems to trot out Islamic terrorists as entitled victims. It seems to me that _The Zionists_™️ have no interest in victimhood at the hands of Islamic terrorists and proactively respond to Islamic terrorist attacks.


----------



## Mindful (May 27, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > I should be delighted to address any points you make.
> ...



Victimhood doesn't figure in my zeitgeist.


----------



## Hollie (May 27, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Under Ottoman rule, a substantial portion of the land in Palestine was registered as state land. Some of this land was later sold or transferred to pre-state Jewish institutions. Other portions belonged to the Muslim waqf (religious trust), and these, according to Islamic law, cannot be sold. However, there was no orderly registration process; ownership was determined primarily using records such as tax payments.
> ...



No, the point is, you are claiming that _poor, dispossessed 
Pal’Istanians_™️  had half their land stolen by _The Zionists_™️ when the Ottoman land records detail nothing like that. _The Zionists_™️ buying large tracts of land from absentee land owners in Syria and Lebanon is not stealing anyone’s land. Tha Ottoman land records show large areas of the geographic land area knows as Palestine was an Islamic waqf, (land held by Moslems for the benefit of Moslems as an entitlement). So where, specifically, was half of this Pal’istanian land “stolen” from?


----------



## Hollie (May 27, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Under Ottoman rule, a substantial portion of the land in Palestine was registered as state land. Some of this land was later sold or transferred to pre-state Jewish institutions. Other portions belonged to the Muslim waqf (religious trust), and these, according to Islamic law, cannot be sold. However, there was no orderly registration process; ownership was determined primarily using records such as tax payments.
> ...



Some of the land was owned by Moslems, some was not. That land owned / controlled by Moslems was later ceded to control of the Mandatory when the Ottomans released all rights and title to the Mandatory to end WW1.

That Islamist waqf “thingy”, that land once conquered in gee-had is perpetuatually and irrevocably “Moslem land” and if controlled by non-Islamists must be retaken by the ummah is one of those quaint, 7th century Islamic precepts that is a bit out of touch in the 21st century.

However, al-Andulus needs re-taking. Tell your friends.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 27, 2018)

Hollie said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


----------



## member (May 27, 2018)

Hollie said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



_*". . .7th century Islamic precepts that is a bit out of touch in the 21st century."*_

well, making me cover my head, face, eyebrows, ankles, ass and hair in black coffin lining in the 21st century, yep..that's what it is: *"7th century Islamic precepts* *that is a bit out of touch in the 21st century...."*


brrr.



 'palestinie.'  choked by terrorism, abbass and *....."7th century Islamic precepts that is a bit out of touch in the 21st century...."* - even if they get their own pad...




 it'll still be just another *"7th century Islamic precepts that is a bit out of touch in the 21st century...."*






 ...way _*"out of touch."*_


----------



## rylah (May 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Why? Birth rates are a lame threat from the 80'S

40 years ago they were claiming Jews are going to become a minority in Israel by 2000,
now they claim that Arab birth rates are declining all over the middle east while Jews are becoming more orthodox.

I suggest You study basic arithmetic before touching on the subject, You know that these concept don't break Your numb skull.


----------



## Hollie (May 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



The above has been cut and pasted more times than I can count. I’m guessing you simply cross-posted from another thread. Cutting and pasting what you don’t undestand gives no one confidence that you should be taken seriously. 

As we know from the Ottoman land records, absentee (Arab) land owners from Syria and Lebanon owned large portions of the geographic area ceded to control of the Mandatory. 

Define Arab land ownership as opposed to ownership by Pal’istanians who didn’t exist as a national entity.


----------



## rylah (May 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Yeah and Poles should return the Russian land they Occupy.
What right have You to live on Soviet lands?


----------



## rylah (May 27, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > I guess You spent Your high school years in toilet bowels.
> ...



It is a war that Arabs started,
long before a Zionist ever shot a bullet.

Now all You've got is whining because facts don't match those Fairytales of 10001 nights.


----------



## Indeependent (May 27, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > So when is Syria leaving Lebanon?
> ...


So stick your ignorant head where the sun don't shine.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 27, 2018)

Hollie said:


> I don’t recall _The Zionists_™️ (your need for goofy slogans is a hoot), making any claim to victimhood. In fact, it is you who seems to trot out Islamic terrorists as entitled victims. It seems to me that _The Zionists_™️ have no interest in victimhood at the hands of Islamic terrorists and proactively respond to Islamic terrorist attacks.



Uh, actually the Zionists have been whining about Hitler for 75 years now, and a lot of us are just bored with it.  

And sorry, people fighting for their own land aren't terrorists.


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 27, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t recall _The Zionists_™️ (your need for goofy slogans is a hoot), making any claim to victimhood. In fact, it is you who seems to trot out Islamic terrorists as entitled victims. It seems to me that _The Zionists_™️ have no interest in victimhood at the hands of Islamic terrorists and proactively respond to Islamic terrorist attacks.
> ...


Hamas is not fighting for its own land. Gaza.  It is fighting to get all of Israel from the Jews and all others who live there.

Therefore, yes, they are terrorists.


----------



## Hollie (May 27, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t recall _The Zionists_™️ (your need for goofy slogans is a hoot), making any claim to victimhood. In fact, it is you who seems to trot out Islamic terrorists as entitled victims. It seems to me that _The Zionists_™️ have no interest in victimhood at the hands of Islamic terrorists and proactively respond to Islamic terrorist attacks.
> ...



Well actually, I don’t see Jews whining about Hitlerian Germany so much as I see Jews (and others) countering the deniers of that period in time. I certainly can’t help but hear the voices of you more excitable Jew haters. It’s as though you all spilled out from the same madrassah.

Exploring this more deeply, an Islamic state has as its core precept, a bias and fascism negatively affecting competing faiths. An Islamic state is by definition, discriminatory toward non-islamics. The parallel or modern equivalent would be Hitler’s Aryan Nation; "the Reich that would last 1,000 years". The Nazi’s also created their version of the Boy Scouts and called them the Hitler Youth. Not at all dissimilar to the various militias and goon squads running around the Arab/muslim Middle East, all of them answerable to mini dictators and tyrants. 

Certainly, Nazism wasn’t the first real time a virulent racist policy was married to blossoming science and technology-- but look how long _that_ particular marriage lasted-- what, 11 years? Any attempt to unshoulder the clear and unmistakable fact that the Nazi ideology was deeply rooted in supremacist tenets is, (with clear and unmistakable parallels to Islamism), ... well it's patently dishonest at its core. Nazism would not have flourished without the peculiar separatism of theistic cultures that were deeply rooted in European culture, all very similar to Arab/Moslem culture.

Look around the globe today and it’s abundantly clear that the virulently racist / fascist  ideology of islam is marrying science and technology (western innovated) to further its goals of kuffar killing. Really no different than the Nazi pursuit of science and technology to further its goals.


Well, sorry, but islamics waging gee-had to restore land previously taken in gee-had actually are terrorists.


----------



## danielpalos (May 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


so, when is Syria leaving Lebanon?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...





Hollie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



The Stupid, racist, Unemployed  Pollack is just angry the Jewish State exists. He should do what most Pollacks do best; force people into barns and burn them alive. Just think of E. Jerusalem belonging to Israel and laugh at him


----------



## Indeependent (May 27, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Never, but Syrians aren't JOOZ so nobody cares.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 27, 2018)

rylah said:


> It is a war that Arabs started,
> long before a Zionist ever shot a bullet.
> 
> Now all You've got is whining because facts don't match those Fairytales of 10001 nights.


It doesn't matter how many times you repeat it, it still won't turn into a fact, because you've provided nothing to back it up.  I on the other hand, have.  And that's a fact!


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 27, 2018)

[ Why don't these people hate Israel ?  }


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 27, 2018)

rylah said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



As if Arabs were too stupid to notice Balfour Declaration, and an influx of Jews in the prelude before Israel stole land from Palestinian Arabs?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Another Unemployed Pollack  lie. The Russians were the ones who slaughtered the Jewish People and were famous for their Pogams that they inflicted.   Arab hatred for the Jewish people happened long before Israel; it started before 623 A.D.  Now, Go play with your matches.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 27, 2018)

*About 24 posts deleted. Three warnings here. A couple folks are GONE. If you're gonna get personal or expand the topic BEYOND the OP topic -- you'll be gone also.. *


----------



## flacaltenn (May 27, 2018)

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Why don't these people hate Israel ?  }




THIS stuff in video was really NEW to me. Had no idea there were almost 500,000 beduoins in Israel or that their SERVICE to Israel was so extensive. These guys are running checkpoints at the Pali borders, doing rescues behind the lines in Syria, escorting Pali refugees out of Syria.  THey are heroes. And it;s a relationship between the tribes and Israel since before the creation of Israel.

I KNEW there were a lot in the Sinai. But never knew the connections and history. I wonder in those early "Palestine Census" forms that get tossed up here how many of the "ARABS" were really independent beduoins? My guess is the MAJORITY were. They definitely made a long lasting pact with Israel and Israel has repaid them for their help.. THEY certainly don't "Hate Israel" ---- do they?

They separated themselves from the "Palestinians" pretty completely as well and expect or need NO govt or negotiations or land deeds from Israel...

Coyote -- might want to watch that video. Just suggesting..


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 27, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > [ Why don't these people hate Israel ?  }
> ...


Here is part 1 of the event:



This is part 2 of the event:


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 27, 2018)

Leftists hate Israel for several reasons.

One of these is that while Arabs and Jews are extremely similar from a genetic standpoint, they paint the latter as "white" and the former as non white, and so are biased against white in accordance with their conditioning.

Another reason is that antisemitic canards paint Jews as the ultimate "man".  Jews are portrayed as rich and powerful and wielding undue influence and other characteristics that appeal to leftist sentiments.

One strong contributing factor is the fallacy of  the appeal to popularity and/or authority.  With the U.N. leading the way and a billion and a half Muslim voices behind it, Jewish points of view are simply drowned out by the tide of ethnic hatred. World wide, the only voices most people even hear are antisemitic in nature, as antisemitism is the socialism of fools.


In addition, leftists have conditioned each other through a very simple mechanism whereby the hated of Israel, itself, has become a litmus test for being a leftist.  To any of the uneducated leftists, even the slightest inclination towards fairness gets them kicked out of club lefty, and so they HAVE to hate Israel to avoid being uncle Tommed out of the club.


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 27, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Leftists hate Israel for several reasons.
> 
> One of these is that while Arabs and Jews are extremely similar from a genetic standpoint, they paint the latter as "white" and the former as non white, and so are biased against white in accordance with their conditioning.
> 
> ...


The thread is not about leftists, or rightists   hating Israel.

It asks why do "we", each and every one of us who does hate Israel.......feels that way.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 27, 2018)

Sixties Fan said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Leftists hate Israel for several reasons.
> ...





Ummmmmm, you might want to re-read the first line of the op.


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 27, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Looks like the OP was badly worded.

The Subject should read:

"Why Does The Left  Hate Israel"

But it asks, "Why Do You  Hate Israel"

We need a clarification, I guess


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 27, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Here is the original article the link at the bottom of post 1, goes to:

Why do you hate Israel?


----------



## JoeB131 (May 28, 2018)

Sixties Fan said:


> Hamas is not fighting for its own land. Gaza. It is fighting to get all of Israel from the Jews and all others who live there.
> 
> Therefore, yes, they are terrorists.



all of Palestine is their land. The Jews need to go back to Europe where they came from.  

(psst... this is the part where you whine,"But, but, but... Hitler!")


----------



## JoeB131 (May 28, 2018)

Sixties Fan said:


> Looks like the OP was badly worded.
> 
> The Subject should read:
> 
> ...



The left sucks up to the Zionist Entity as much as the Right does.  There's a reason why 70% of Jews vote Democratic.  

The worst you can say about the left is "Why does the left hate Netanyahoo?".  Because Netanyahoo just points out the true evil of the Zionist Entity with no pretense.


----------



## fncceo (May 28, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> The Jews need to go back to Europe where they came from



Seriously ...

You think Jews originated in Belgium?


----------



## JoeB131 (May 28, 2018)

Hollie said:


> Well actually, I don’t see Jews whining about Hitlerian Germany so much as I see Jews (and others) countering the deniers of that period in time. I certainly can’t help but hear the voices of you more excitable Jew haters. It’s as though you all spilled out from the same madrassah.



Yup, you are kind of making my point for me, aren't you? You try to conflate people fighting a foreign invader with the Nazis.  



Hollie said:


> Look around the globe today and it’s abundantly clear that the virulently racist / fascist ideology of islam is marrying science and technology (western innovated) to further its goals of kuffar killing. Really no different than the Nazi pursuit of science and technology to further its goals.
> 
> Well, sorry, but islamics waging gee-had to restore land previously taken in gee-had actually are terrorists.



I look around the globe and mostly what I see is the West getting a bloody nose because it keeps involving itself in other people's fights. We should really stop doing that. 

It's kind of silly to ask Mr. and Mrs. Middle Class America to send their kid off to die in the Middle East for oil or so the Zionists can pretend their imaginary friend in the sky loves them the very best.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 28, 2018)

fncceo said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > The Jews need to go back to Europe where they came from
> ...



Nope, they came from Eastern Europe or Spain.  That they happen to share a religion (kind of) with the people who lived in Palestine 2000 years ago is besides the point.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 28, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> One of these is that while Arabs and Jews are extremely similar from a genetic standpoint, they paint the latter as "white" and the former as non white, and so are biased against white in accordance with their conditioning.



Actually, the Jews are "white" because they spent the last 2000 years in Europe intermarrying with blonde Europeans... 

Which just makes calling critics of Israel "anti-semitic" all that much funnier.  

The rest of your diatribe is a lot of the White Male resentment crap that wears a MAGA hat and hates the new Star Wars films for having too many chicks in them.  

Here's the real reason why some progressives dislike Israel. We simply don't like that they are built on oppressing the native people of that country, and that they drag us into their wars against their enemies. Its a question we all need to ask ourselves BEFORE Bibi manipulates us into a war with Iran, not after.


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> The question that hangs over the left, and which no one can answer.
> 
> Why do you hate Israel more than any other nation? Why does Israel anger you more than any other nation does? Why do Israel’s military activities aggravate you and disturb your conscience and provoke you to outbursts of street protesting or Twitter-fury in a way that no other state’s military activities do? These are the questions that hang darkly over today’s so-called progressives. Which eat away at their self-professed moral authority, at their claims to be practitioners of fairness and equality. They are the questions to which no satisfactory answer has ever been given. So they niggle and fester, expertly avoided, or unconvincingly batted away, a black question mark over much of the modern left: _why Israel_?
> 
> ...


Mindful, could you clear up what your thread is about?

Is it about each person who posts on the threads who does hate Israel, their reasons for hating it, or is it abut why progressives in general hate Israel?


----------



## Hollie (May 28, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Yup, you are kind of making my point for me, aren't you? You try to conflate people fighting a foreign invader with the Nazis.



I’m clearly not making your point for you. As you’re using the tired “invasion” slogan, it seems you have little regard for accuracy with terms and definitions. As it was delineated earlier, the geographic area of Palestine was not “owned” by Arabs-Moslems after the mandatory assumed control.

Secondly, it seems in typical “progressive” fashion, you take themes of the noble, oppressed people (Arabs-Moslems), who are wronged by the evil, heartless, imperialists (_The Zionists_™️), and you have the ideological nexus where the far left and Arabs-Moslems come together in unity. One is secular and the other quasi-religious. But what matters is that they both have an unrealistic ideal of a totalitarian politico-religious ideology; an unrealized utopia which is bound to fail due to its opposition and utter hostility to simple human nature. So  instead of being honest and acknowledging the abysmal vacancy of their delusional ideologies, they blame _The Zionists_™️. The noble savage cannot be responsible for the choices he makes.





> I look around the globe and mostly what I see is the West getting a bloody nose because it keeps involving itself in other people's fights. We should really stop doing that.
> 
> It's kind of silly to ask Mr. and Mrs. Middle Class America to send their kid off to die in the Middle East for oil or so the Zionists can pretend their imaginary friend in the sky loves them the very best.



I really can't identify any place in the Middle East where US forces are dying specifically to defend Israel.


----------



## Hollie (May 28, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > One of these is that while Arabs and Jews are extremely similar from a genetic standpoint, they paint the latter as "white" and the former as non white, and so are biased against white in accordance with their conditioning.
> ...



"...the native people of that country,...."

Could you identify what country you're referring to?

Similarly, could you identify how Syrians, Lebanese, Turks, etc. somehow became natives of a country which doesn't exist? That seems to one of those "progressive" ideas that requires a great deal of smoke, mirrors and stumbling along with a disregard for the facts.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (May 28, 2018)

Hollie said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, you are kind of making my point for me, aren't you? You try to conflate people fighting a foreign invader with the Nazis.
> ...




Well, the Second Iraq War was fought for 3 reasons.  1)  Lucrative oil contracts.  2)  Saddam tried to assassinate Bush, Sr. and Bush, Jr. wanted vengeance.  3)  Many Jewish neocons pushed for the war (Wolfowitz, Pearle, Cristal) for Israel's sake.

Most Jews do not support Israel for religious reasons.  It is because it's their ancestral and historical homeland, and as a haven from anti-semitism.


----------



## Hollie (May 28, 2018)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Broadly, I agree. However, I’ll popint out that it was the Chinese who eventually got the most lucrative oil deals.

Let's look at this from a different perspective. Let's agree that Saddam Hussein was a total nightmare but we used / exploited him anyway is a viable complaint (actually, it is, since it's the truth). What options are there in that scenario? A fanatical regime in Iran takes over what was once a friendly nation and creates a torrent of destabilization. While US hatred reigned supreme under Khomeini, other than bringing his people back into the 13th century and kidnapping some hapless embassy workers, Khomeini's legacy was a cruel regime that did vastly more harm to neighboring Iraq and it's own Moslem people than the USA or even the Shah ever did. This was not Moslems in jihad against infidels (though fundamentalist Iran would have seen apostate Iraq as such) but it was Moslems slaughtering Moslems. Surely the irony of that cannot be lost on anyone.

So, given that highly destabilized scenario, what would you have the US do? Shrug and leave? Let an ally (Israel) not benefit from US military power and allow a fanatical regime to interrupt the lifeblood of the world's entire industrial capacity? No, the sensible thing to do -- in the real world -- where rhetoric is not the bottom line but power and money and survival is -- you ally to the most stabilizing force. In this case, the stabilizing force, even though he was a ruthless bast&&&, was Hussein.

Did such a deal with the devil secure our oil? Yes, somewhat, but what were the options? A crippled USA helps the world economy how? The USA went into a Depression in 1929 and the world economy went into the crapper right behind it. The entire world -- and the resulting chaos led to WW2. How is that a sensible course of history to repeat?

A healthy USA is a healthy world economy. Someone has to be #1, and the USA happens to be that someone. That's not shoving other's faces in mud, it's just a fact. Maybe it will be that way for a few hundred, or even a thousand years, maybe not. It doesn't matter, all #1's fall at some point.

But no positive purpose is served by crippling #1 -- because then #'s 2,3,4... etc follow suit.

The bottom line is this: We have to manage to co exist with all sorts of people. If you think the USA was being harsh after working with Iraq for 12 years...
Imagine the Iraqi fate if it had been the Iranian Mullocrats.


----------



## rylah (May 28, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Nope, they came TO Eastern Europe and Spain.That they happened to share heritage and family with the people who lived in Israel since time immemorial, was the point that allowed Palestinian Jews accept their brothers, and even adopt their leadership.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 28, 2018)

Sixties Fan said:


> Mindful, could you clear up what your thread is about?
> 
> Is it about each person who posts on the threads who does hate Israel, their reasons for hating it, or is it abut why progressives in general hate Israel?


What's the difference?  The thread is about why people hate Israel.  It doesn't matter whether they are progressives or not.  

Stop using your bias to play thread police!

BTW, this thread is not about Jew hate.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 28, 2018)

Hollie said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


The automatic, _ipso facto_, change from Ottoman to Palestinian nationality was dealt with in Article 1, paragraph 1, of the Citizenship Order, which declared:

“Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine upon the 1st day of August, 1925, shall become Palestinian citizens.”​


----------



## rylah (May 28, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful, could you clear up what your thread is about?
> ...



Discussing skin color in context of a Jewish state is pretty racist from the get go.


----------



## Hollie (May 28, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



That's the same "quote" you dump into many threads knowing full well it is out of context. Thats why you intentionally purge out entire portions of the document. It's dishonest, but hey, what else would one expect.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 28, 2018)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


It blows a hole in Israel's lie that there was no Palestine, there were no Palestinians.

Almost everything you know about Israel is a lie.


----------



## rylah (May 28, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You Yourself said there was no Palestine prior to WWI.
The Palestine You mention is that British govt, not an Arab state.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 28, 2018)

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Palestine (or Syria, or Lebanon, or Iraq, or Jordan) did not exist until the Treaty of Lausanne.

The British Mandate was not Palestine. It was merely a temporarily assigned administration to Palestine.


----------



## rylah (May 28, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




Yes, but the land itself didn't issue those orders, there was a govt that issued that, right?
The citizenship was of a British govt.

The same as French citizenship is a function of a certain govt, not a piece of land.
The govt of Palestine was Britain.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 28, 2018)

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


With regard to nationality of the inhabitants of mandated territories, in general, the Council of the League of Nations adopted the following resolution on 23 April 1923:

“(1) The status of the native inhabitants of a Mandated territory is distinct from that of the nationals of the Mandatory Power....
(2) The native inhabitants of a Mandated territory are not invested with the nationality of the Mandatory Power by means of the protection extended to them…”92​https://journals.openedition.org/bcrfj/6405#ftn92


----------



## Hollie (May 28, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Sweetie, there is a thread specifically dedicated to your cutting and pasting of reinvented history.


----------



## Hollie (May 28, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



What nonsense.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 29, 2018)

Hollie said:


> I’m clearly not making your point for you. As you’re using the tired “invasion” slogan, it seems you have little regard for accuracy with terms and definitions. As it was delineated earlier, the geographic area of Palestine was not “owned” by Arabs-Moslems after the mandatory assumed control.



the Jews got the British to steal the land for them, and that makes it "okay"?  Is this what you are arguing, that crime is okay if you outsource it? 



Hollie said:


> Secondly, it seems in typical “progressive” fashion, you take themes of the noble, oppressed people (Arabs-Moslems), who are wronged by the evil, heartless, imperialists (_The Zionists_™️), and you have the ideological nexus where the far left and Arabs-Moslems come together in unity.



Not hardly.  I'm a pragmatist, not a progressive.  There's really no pragmatic reason to support the Zionist Entity, other than Jews in this country own our political class - both parties. While Jews and Muslims make up about 3% of the population each, we have 30 jewish members of Congress  only two Muslims .



Hollie said:


> One is secular and the other quasi-religious. But what matters is that they both have an unrealistic ideal of a totalitarian politico-religious ideology; an unrealized utopia which is bound to fail due to its opposition and utter hostility to simple human nature. So instead of being honest and acknowledging the abysmal vacancy of their delusional ideologies, they blame _The Zionists_™️. The noble savage cannot be responsible for the choices he makes.



I think like most Islamophobes, you make the mistake  of thinking of Muslims as the Borg from Star Trek. Back in the 1970's, the Zionists convinced our leaders that the PLO and Arab states were all in league with the Commies!   Today they've got our leaders convinced that they are in league with the crazy people who flew planes into the towers (You know, the crazy people the CIA trained because those dirty Commies might teach girls in Afghanistan how to read!) 

The Zionists are very good at reading our fears and playing on them.  They've even got the Fundy Christians convinced they need Israel for Jesus to come back.  

But the reality is less complicated.  The Zionists took their land, and they want it back.  Not some of it in a half-ass two state solution. They want all of it.  



Hollie said:


> Could you identify what country you're referring to?
> 
> Similarly, could you identify how Syrians, Lebanese, Turks, etc. somehow became natives of a country which doesn't exist? That seems to one of those "progressive" ideas that requires a great deal of smoke, mirrors and stumbling along with a disregard for the facts.



Yes, I know, the Zionists like to pretend that Palestine was a vast sweeping desert with no one living on it before the Jews from Europe showed up.  

Reality, though..


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 29, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > I’m clearly not making your point for you. As you’re using the tired “invasion” slogan, it seems you have little regard for accuracy with terms and definitions. As it was delineated earlier, the geographic area of Palestine was not “owned” by Arabs-Moslems after the mandatory assumed control.
> ...


You continue to have a mistaken idea of who is who and what is what.

The fact that the remaining 500 First Nations of the USA now have much fewer numbers in their populations than those who now inhabit the USA has nothing to do with their right to achieve sovereign rights to any of their lands in a legal way, which has actually been happening.

The same goes for the Jewish people, who are the indigenous First Nation of that area, and the only First Nation ever known in that area for the past 3000 years.

Numbers has nothing to do with the rightful ownership of those indigenous people anywhere on the world once conquered by Christian Europeans like the British, French, Dutch, Spaniards or Portuguese.  The indigenous people of those lands will continue to be recognized as the rightful owners of those lands, the people who lived there before any and all waves of conquests began.

It goes the same way with the region known as Palestine.  The indigenous people are the Jewish people.  Those who had a recognized Nation known as Israel, or Judea, or as the Romans chose to change the name to defeat those Jews, Syria Palestina.

No Greeks, Romans, Byzantine, Muslim Kurdish and Arab, Crusaders, Ottoman Empire, British Empire invasion and conquest of the area takes away one ounce of the Jewish people's rights to any part of their ancient homeland.

Count numbers, count crows, it will not make a bit of a difference in the fact that the Jewish People are and always have been the indigenous people of the Land of Israel, known sometimes as a region called Palestine and that they legally managed to be recognized as the rightful owners of the land, achieving ownership on only some of it, as most of it (78%) has already been given to one of the groups which invaded the area in the past 2000 years.

Therefore Zionism, which only procures to legally obtain sovereignty over any part of their ancient homeland, is not the evil, thieving gang of monsters you insist in portraying.

We are talking numbers?
The invading Arabs now hold 80% of the indigenous land of the Jews, while the Jews only have 20%.

The Invaders are 80%?  They got their land.....by force in 1925 and in 1948.

The indigenous Jews will continue to keep their 20% , and if the invading Arabs cannot or do not want to negotiate the ancient homeland of the Jews known as Judea and Samaria, but only want to take it by force.......then there is no reason for Israel and the Jews to continue to negotiate with those who only want them dead......because they are Jews.....as Jews have always been inferior to Muslims....and Christians....in their eyes.

Which is exactly what brought up ZIonism in the 19th century and before that.  Total mistreatment of the Jews, attacks and murder of many of them, expulsions.

The Jews said enough is enough and worked hard to legally obtain sovereignty over any part of their ancient homeland.

By all means keep talking about Jewish control of the world, blah, blah and more blah, use the world Islamophobia and other cute ideas like that .

All it shows is how deep the hatred towards the Jews has cemented itself in the past 2000 years, be it in the minds of many Christians or Muslims, that they are unable to give the Jews the rightful ownership of their own ancient land, but wish the Jews to return to being servants to both religions.

THAT is why you hate Israel.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 29, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > I’m clearly not making your point for you. As you’re using the tired “invasion” slogan, it seems you have little regard for accuracy with terms and definitions. As it was delineated earlier, the geographic area of Palestine was not “owned” by Arabs-Moslems after the mandatory assumed control.
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (May 29, 2018)

Hey, Sixties Fan, I'm really sorry you took all that time to write that drivel, but here's the reality. 

Demographics aren't your friend.  Eventually, the Jews will be the minority in Palestine, and bye-bye Zionism when that happens.  The world will be better off for it. 



Sixties Fan said:


> All it shows is how deep the hatred towards the Jews has cemented itself in the past 2000 years, be it in the minds of many Christians or Muslims, that they are unable to give the Jews the rightful ownership of their own ancient land, but wish the Jews to return to being servants to both religions.



Dude, I'm an atheist.  My dislike for the Zionist entity is that it is very worst in Religious Stupidity.  "My Imaginary Friend in the Sky says I can act like a jerk".  

you whine about how the Muslims and Christians have mistreated you, but most of the really bad ideas about religious intolerance they got from you.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 29, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > I’m clearly not making your point for you. As you’re using the tired “invasion” slogan, it seems you have little regard for accuracy with terms and definitions. As it was delineated earlier, the geographic area of Palestine was not “owned” by Arabs-Moslems after the mandatory assumed control.
> ...





JoeB131 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > I’m clearly not making your point for you. As you’re using the tired “invasion” slogan, it seems you have little regard for accuracy with terms and definitions. As it was delineated earlier, the geographic area of Palestine was not “owned” by Arabs-Moslems after the mandatory assumed control.
> ...



The Jewish people don’t believe in Jesus.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 29, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> The Jewish people don’t believe in Jesus.



No, but they have learned how to play the Christian Fundies into thinking that America has to Support the Zionist Entity so Jesus can come back.  

Jesus never existed, so he can't come back, of course.


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 29, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Hey, Sixties Fan, I'm really sorry you took all that time to write that drivel, but here's the reality.
> 
> Demographics aren't your friend.  Eventually, the Jews will be the minority in Palestine, and bye-bye Zionism when that happens.  The world will be better off for it.
> 
> ...


No, I did not waste my time.

No, the Jews will not eventually be the minority in Israel 
(It is not Palestine, and the Arabs have 80 % of it , they can name their part whatever they like, as Jordan did )

Atheist, or not, you only learned that garbage from the toxic Dump truck of Christianity and Islam, and nowhere else.

You have absolutely no issues with Christians and Muslims taking other people's land, but definitely problems with the Jews legally getting some of their land back and being sovereign over it.

"My Imaginary Friend in the Sky says I can act like a jerk". 

You make fun of Jews and their G-D, but do not pay attention of what Christians and Muslims in the name of their gods have been doing to the world and against each other?


Their "imaginary Friend in the Sky" wants the Christians and Muslims to conquer all the world and turn Everyone into a Christian or Muslim.

Not the Jews.  The Jews never went around converting people by force.

Which may have been their mistake.

Neither Christianity, nor Islam would exist today if the Jews had done people the favor of forcibly converting them.  They would all be productive people, instead of the destructive "I need to make the world Christian or Muslim" ideologies they have.

Yes, Jews are stupid.  They allowed all of those Christians and Muslims to dictate what they should do for centuries and remained servants under Christian and Muslim power.

No more.  Now, they are equal in power, in defending their Nation from those who wish to destroy it and kill all Jews, as they both achieved during WWII.

6 Million Jews have not died for nothing, nor have any Jews before or since in the rights of the Jewish people to live in and defend any part of their ancient homeland.

The Jews were never intolerant of others.  They have a 3800 year history to prove it.Your blind hatred of Jews makes things up in your alleged atheist mind.


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 29, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > The Jewish people don’t believe in Jesus.
> ...


Whether Jesus existed or not, he was only a Jewish Human Being, and like all humans and other beings ....they cannot return to life.

But your hatred has nothing to do with America's or other nations support or any one group's support for Israel and the Jews.

Are you going to say that Muslims for Zionism is also manipulated by the Jews?

In your world, NOBODY has a brain when dealing with Jews and Israel?


----------



## rylah (May 29, 2018)




----------



## JoeB131 (May 29, 2018)

Sixties Fan said:


> You make fun of Jews and their G-D, but do not pay attention of what Christians and Muslims in the name of their gods have been doing to the world and against each other?



No, if you follow my posts, you'll see I'm equally critical of Christianity.  Islam, not so much, because our problem with them isn't so much religion as it is a reaction to our imperialism. 



Sixties Fan said:


> Not the Jews. The Jews never went around converting people by force.



No, your imaginary sky fairy wasn't all that inclusive, was he?  

So go to ask the obvious question.  Why would God create a whole freaking universe and a world with billions of people on it so he could be worshipped by a few million in one tribe... that doesn't seem very efficient. 



Sixties Fan said:


> Are you going to say that Muslims for Zionism is also manipulated by the Jews?



I would say that any group is going to have its Quislings...  



Sixties Fan said:


> In your world, NOBODY has a brain when dealing with Jews and Israel?



Oh, I think the people who see the Zionist Entity for what it is have a brain.  I suspect that the people who do the ZE's bidding are being well paid by groups like AIPAC.  The dumb bible thumpers in Jesus Land who send their kid off to die in Gulf War IV, meh, not so much.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 29, 2018)

Sixties Fan said:


> Yes, Jews are stupid. They allowed all of those Christians and Muslims to dictate what they should do for centuries and remained servants under Christian and Muslim power.
> 
> No more. Now, they are equal in power, in defending their Nation from those who wish to destroy it and kill all Jews, as they both achieved during WWII.
> 
> 6 Million Jews have not died for nothing, nor have any Jews before or since in the rights of the Jewish people to live in and defend any part of their ancient homeland.



So let me get this straight.  you think it's fine to live next to people who hate you so much they are willing to strap bombs onto themselves to get rid of you. When does THAT become a good idea? 

If my neighbors were strapping bombs onto themselves to try to kill me, I'D MOVE!!!!


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 29, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Hey, Sixties Fan, I'm really sorry you took all that time to write that drivel, but here's the reality.
> 
> Demographics aren't your friend.  Eventually, the Jews will be the minority in Palestine, and bye-bye Zionism when that happens.  The world will be better off for it.
> 
> ...



Let the Palestinians be the majority outside the “ 67  Borders”, E. Jerusalem and the W. Bank . Just one more reason for no “ Right of Return” Muslim Hatred and intolerance for the Jewish people started before 700 A.D. You are too stupid to know the difference


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 29, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Jews are stupid. They allowed all of those Christians and Muslims to dictate what they should do for centuries and remained servants under Christian and Muslim power.
> ...


1) You have no idea of what Judaism is, and why it never went around forcibly converting people

2) You do not seem to have any idea how Imperialistic the Muslims have been since their religion was founded

3)  You also do not seem to understand that Israel Is, and has always been the ancestral homeland of the Jewish people.
Zionism being the means of legally achieving sovereignty over any part of it so that Jews will have a say as to where they can go and live safely, without being expelled from or escape from any place where they lived simply because of Christian or Muslim ideologies.

4)  Jews have had Christians and Muslims come to them and exterminate them from the 4th century on, just because they were Jews, and did not have a sovereign home where they could come and defend themselves since the Romans defeated Bar Kochba in the 2nd Century.

What is the difference between 1600 years of Christian and Muslim oppression, aggression, murder and expulsion of Jews from the lands they invaded and occupied before WWI, and now?

Simple !!

Now, the Jews - again - are sovereign of a part of their own ancient lands, and are more than capable of defending themselves.

It is a place declared to be the 11th Happiest country in the world.

It is a place where neither Christians and Muslims can attack Jews without the consequences of it, as it has been for all of that time.

They can NOT ONLY defend themselves physically against attacks from the Arabs, rockets, bombs, homicide belts, but they can finally defend themselves against the endless ONLY Christian and Islamic attacks on them and Judaism because those two religions decided from their start that they have totally replaced Judaism and Jews MUST follow what they tell them to.

No way of protecting themselves for 1600 against Christian and Muslim attacks and murders  vs  being able to not only defend themselves but enjoy being sovereign of their ancient homeland, even if it is ONLY less than 20 % of what they should have been given back.
No Contest there.

Arabs have no ancient land claims to the Land of Israel.
Neither do Christians.


The Jewish People do.

Feel free to run for your life if your Muslim neighbor (no other people behave that way ) strap themselves and threaten to blow you out of the house you rightfully own.

Do not serve your country.  Do not protect your land at all costs as all other people do, given the chance.

Give in to the enemy and darn the consequences of what they will do with you and everyone else if the defense in your country collapses and everyone simply gives in and runs.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 29, 2018)

Sixties Fan said:


> 3) You also do not seem to understand that Israel Is, and has always been the ancestral homeland of the Jewish people.



Um, when your "proof" is a book that contains talking snakes and dragons and giants, I tend to not take it very seriously.  



Sixties Fan said:


> 4) Jews have had Christians and Muslims come to them and exterminate them from the 4th century on, just because they were Jews, and did not have a sovereign home where they could come and defend themselves since the Romans defeated Bar Kochba in the 2nd Century.



Has it occurred to you that if every group you encounter is hostile to you, it might be something you are doing?  



Sixties Fan said:


> Now, the Jews - again - are sovereign of a part of their own ancient lands, and are more than capable of defending themselves.
> 
> It is a place declared to be the 11th Happiest country in the world.



I suspect not many Arabs were polled in that question...

Okay, look, guy, I'm sure you want to put smiley faces on everything, but the very fact that you have been in on again off again warfare with half your people and your neighbors should probably make you rethink the whole thing.


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 29, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > 3) You also do not seem to understand that Israel Is, and has always been the ancestral homeland of the Jewish people.
> ...


What is their proof, as opposed to the Jewish one?

Warfare with half of our people?  Where did you get that?
In the past century and this one?
Name dates and events.  How many killed on each side of the Jewish population?

Ah, we should rethink being a free people and live under Christian and Muslim control where they beat Jews on a daily basis.

Uhmmmmmm.......rethought.

Nope, we shall keep our country and continue to defend it and our right to be on it.

There is nothing you will invent in order to delegitimize the right of the Jewish People to live in and defend their ancestral home.

Your problem, not ours.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 29, 2018)

Sixties Fan said:


> Nope, we shall keep our country and continue to defend it and our right to be on it.
> 
> There is nothing you will invent in order to delegitimize the right of the Jewish People to live in and defend their ancestral home.
> 
> Your problem, not ours.



Naw, man, Americans are eventually going to get sick of your nonsense and your ATM is going to dry up.


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 29, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, we shall keep our country and continue to defend it and our right to be on it.
> ...


You are having wet dreams.

Wet dreams are absolutely useless in the real world.

Wake up slowly, so as not to have a shock when you wake up.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 29, 2018)

Sixties Fan said:


> ou are having wet dreams.
> 
> Wet dreams are absolutely useless in the real world.
> 
> Wake up slowly, so as not to have a shock when you wake up.



Guy, we can't even keep ourown roads paved, much less pay for your religious fantasies...

And as you say, Most Christians really don't like you. So if your whole existence is based on scamming Americans to support you because Jesus is coming back or you're such an important ally ticking off half the world, you dohave a problem.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 29, 2018)

fncceo said:


> J..O..O..S
> 
> There are currently more than 30 armed conflicts in the world and the Israel Palestine conflict is on the bottom of the list for casualties -- both civilian and military.
> 
> But, it gets all the protests ... we all know why.




Money.

Netanyahu paid Tom Cotton $1MILLION bribe to undermine the treaty with Iran.

He paid Kushner $30+MILLION.

A lot like China. Funny how Ivanka got all that biz just as daddy was working to say China's jobs. No fair though. How come Melania didn't get the same attention. Her shit is made anywhere EXCEPT the US. Just like trump's. How come the trump's refuse to make anything in the US? Proof is in my sig.

Just follow the money.

As for the OP -- If you pay attention, the RWs love Israel but hate Jews.


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 29, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > ou are having wet dreams.
> ...


US economy has nothing to do with all the money the US invests on other countries.  It is about homemade corruption as the money meant for infrastructure goes in the politicians or businesses pocket.

Crocodile tears.  That is all you have.

You are the one who has the problems, as you do believe all the nonsense you just wrote in your second paragraph.

There is a real world out there.  Try living in it. 

Half the world?  Not anymore.  Just look at the news on how the UN, the EU and many others are seeing Hamas and all other terror groups for what they are.  Just check the "Who are the Palestinians " thread.

Jews are not Nazis.
Israel is not a Nazi Apartheid State.

We do not need to listen to those like you who wish to see it destroyed.


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 29, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > J..O..O..S
> ...


Directly from Press Tv (Russia) and many anti Israel who do not bother with the truth.

Money = Jews
Jews  = Money.

If anti Israel say that Kushner and Tom Cotton were paid Millions, it must be true  

(Any conspiracy theory is good enough for those who hate Jews or Israel )


----------



## toobfreak (May 29, 2018)

Mindful said:


> The question that hangs over the left, and which no one can answer.
> 
> Why do you hate Israel more than any other nation? Why does Israel anger you more than any other nation does? Why do Israel’s military activities aggravate you and disturb your conscience and provoke you to outbursts of street protesting or Twitter-fury in a way that no other state’s military activities do? These are the questions that hang darkly over today’s so-called progressives. Which eat away at their self-professed moral authority, at their claims to be practitioners of fairness and equality. They are the questions to which no satisfactory answer has ever been given. So they niggle and fester, expertly avoided, or unconvincingly batted away, a black question mark over much of the modern left: _why Israel_?
> 
> ...



I don't hate Israel.  They do a good job containing themselves for what they put up with when they paid for the land and could wipe Palestine out in a single night, and tried to bury the hatchet in 1947 but the Arabs have kept up the conflict (which they eternally lose).  I tend to see Israel as America's political Right, on steroids.  They are unapologetically right wing.  They are everything the GOP aspires to be but never has the backbone to actually do.  'Cept Trump.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 29, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > ou are having wet dreams.
> ...



The Jewish People claim that Jesus is coming back?


----------



## fncceo (May 29, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> I tend to see Israel as America's political Right, on steroids.



And yet, Israel is one of the most socially forward countries in the world, not just in the Middle East.  

Many of its founders were unrepentant Socialists and the progressive mindset is strong in Israel.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 29, 2018)

Sixties Fan said:


> Jews are not Nazis.
> Israel is not a Nazi Apartheid State.



Um, yeah, actually, you are...   I'm sorry you can't see it or won't see it.


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 29, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Jews are not Nazis.
> ...


Another American who has never been to Israel who can SWARE that Israel is a Nazi Apartheid State.

Being a Nazi Apartheid State is exactly what attracts so much tourism to Israel, breaking records every year.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 29, 2018)

Sixties Fan said:


> Another American who has never been to Israel who can SWARE that Israel is a Nazi Apartheid State.
> 
> Being a Nazi Apartheid State is exactly what attracts so much tourism to Israel, breaking records every year.



By that logic, Icouldn't call Nazi Germany or South Africa under the Bothas those things.  Because I never went there.

But I can look at the fences designed to keep the people who are the original inhabitants caged in, and say, "Yup...Apartheid."


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (May 29, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Another American who has never been to Israel who can SWARE that Israel is a Nazi Apartheid State.
> ...




Those fences--rather walls--were built to stop dreranged and demented suicide bombings.  And they did stop them.


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 29, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Another American who has never been to Israel who can SWARE that Israel is a Nazi Apartheid State.
> ...


The Arabs, in your mind, are the original inhabitants.

In the Arab, Muslim world, the Palestinians are exactly like them and came originally from exactly the same place:

EGYPT

SAUDI  ARABIA

And here is a Palestinian telling the truth:


----------



## fncceo (May 29, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Another American who has never been to Israel who can SWARE that Israel is a Nazi Apartheid State.
> ...



The original inhabitants of the American Southwest were Mexican (until 1840).

Does a secure border with Mexico qualify America as an ‘apartheid state’?


----------



## Mindful (May 29, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Another American who has never been to Israel who can SWARE that Israel is a Nazi Apartheid State.
> ...



Nazi is/was a German thing.

You haven't a clue.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 29, 2018)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



Why does anybody care what he thinks?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (May 29, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


 
Debating is what this board is all about.  I wanted to enlighten him after that unjust accusation.  Telling him the REASON for the walls is better than just calling him a scum-bucket.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 29, 2018)

L.


ForeverYoung436 said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



He knows the reason. Just consider the source


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (May 29, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> L.
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



Maybe he does, but I don't want others reading his ignorant comments to think that Israelis built walls to keep "the undesirables" out.  Jews were walled into the Warsaw Ghetto and we would never do that to others.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 29, 2018)

A majority of that Israeli Iron Curtain is built in the West Bank.  That land is not Israels.  That's another reason why I hate Israel, them and their minions think its okay to erect structures on someone else's property.


----------



## Mindful (May 29, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> A majority of that Israeli Iron Curtain is built in the West Bank.  That land is not Israels.  That's another reason why I hate Israel, them and their minions think its okay to erect structures on someone else's property.



So you've checked the land registry in Jerusalem?


----------



## Billo_Really (May 29, 2018)

Sixties Fan said:


> 1) You have no idea of what Judaism is, and why it never went around forcibly converting people
> 
> 2) You do not seem to have any idea how Imperialistic the Muslims have been since their religion was founded
> 
> ...


Another reason I hate Israel, is because they think God is relevant in a court of law.

Someone you never seen before knocks on your door and says you have to leave because God told them this home is theirs.

Yeah, right!


----------



## Hollie (May 29, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> the Jews got the British to steal the land for them, and that makes it "okay"? Is this what you are arguing, that crime is okay if you outsource it?



That was pretty typical for screeching, hair-on-fire “progressive”. You folks will invent conspiracy theories as a way to buttress your insensate Joooooo hatreds.  What you might want to do is broaden your conspiracy theory and implicate all of the allied powers rather than limit your wailing to just the Brits.





> Not hardly.  I'm a pragmatist, not a progressive.  There's really no pragmatic reason to support the Zionist Entity, other than Jews in this country own our political class - both parties. While Jews and Muslims make up about 3% of the population each, we have 30 jewish members of Congress  only two Muslims .



You “progressives” are nothing if not predictable. It’s stereotypical for progressives to use slogans such as “The Zionist Entity”. It’s as though you “progressives” have this unhealthy kinship with Islamic terrorists you’re so willing to make excuses for. You “progressives” of the modern, self-hating left have the fire of the true believer burning in your hearts, fueled by a hundred years of flawed social science à la Franz Boas, Margaret Meade, and B.F. Skinner. You folks live in the imaginary world of the blank slate and the noble savage. A world of relativism and a condescending blanket assessment of any non-white people as inherently repressed, aggrieved, and pure—untarnished by the callous, destructive avarice of imperialistic white European culture.





> I think like most Islamophobes, you make the mistake  of thinking of Muslims as the Borg from Star Trek. Back in the 1970's, the Zionists convinced our leaders that the PLO and Arab states were all in league with the Commies!   Today they've got our leaders convinced that they are in league with the crazy people who flew planes into the towers (You know, the crazy people the CIA trained because those dirty Commies might teach girls in Afghanistan how to read!)
> 
> The Zionists are very good at reading our fears and playing on them.  They've even got the Fundy Christians convinced they need Israel for Jesus to come back.
> 
> But the reality is less complicated.  The Zionists took their land, and they want it back.  Not some of it in a half-ass two state solution. They want all of it.



When you progressives launch into these conspiracy addled tirades, it really is comedy gold.

So it's really no surprise that America is the principal object of hatred for you devout “progressives”. And for “progressives”, the fact that most islamics are of an exotic non-European background, they perfectly fit the archetype of the noble savage. They are the ideal victims of the progressives’ vision of an evil, materialistic, racist, and imperialistic America. Plus, their unreformed and unenlightened faith obliges them to hate us so much that the idea and act of killing us _en_ masse is religious ecstasy. If the “progressives”  would bother to study the fundamentals of the Death Cult they so fervently defend in their efforts to tear down the U.S., our “progressive friends might realize that their heads too have a place on Islam's chopping block.

It seems you "progressives" haven't learned the history you so carelessly stumble over. The geographic area of "Palestine" was a part of the Middle East conquered by the Turks. Their islamo-fascist, authoritarian rule ended at the end of WW1. Turkey ceded all rights and title of that land area to the Mandatory.

When you rattle on with tired slogans of "their land", (the islamist waqf), you simply reinforce to everyone else that you don't understand the history surrounding the area. 

Lastly, your cut and paste graph of unknown origin and authenticity is one of many that have been dumped into various forums.


----------



## Hollie (May 29, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > 1) You have no idea of what Judaism is, and why it never went around forcibly converting people
> ...


Maybe you can list all the reasons you hate Jooooos. Just cut and paste your whiny posts in chronological order.


----------



## Indeependent (May 29, 2018)

Hollie said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > the Jews got the British to steal the land for them, and that makes it "okay"? Is this what you are arguing, that crime is okay if you outsource it?
> ...


Anybody with more than half a brain knows that JobB is a self-hating, guilt ridden White man.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 29, 2018)

Mindful said:


> So you've checked the land registry in Jerusalem?


I'm not talking about Jerusalem; I'm talking about the West Bank and the walls around those illegal settlements.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 29, 2018)

Hollie said:


> Maybe you can list all the reasons you hate Jooooos. Just cut and paste your whiny posts in chronological order.


Off topic.  The thread is not about Jew hate.  It is about why I hate Israel.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 29, 2018)

Another reason I hate Israel is because of these little Israeli kiss-asses who run around trashing anyone who says anything bad about Israel.  It's as though Israel is this sacred cow no one can criticize.  Well, fuck that!


----------



## Mindful (May 29, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you can list all the reasons you hate Jooooos. Just cut and paste your whiny posts in chronological order.
> ...



So it's all about you?

Like anyone cares why you hate Israel?


----------



## Hollie (May 29, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you can list all the reasons you hate Jooooos. Just cut and paste your whiny posts in chronological order.
> ...



Rattle on as you wish. Just be understanding as to why people point and laugh.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 29, 2018)

Mindful said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



Don’t waste your time. Several months ago he stated he knows for a FACT that the Israelis kill
Palestinian Children during Passover for their blood . He is an


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 29, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > The Jewish people don’t believe in Jesus.
> ...


 
The Jewish people are making the Christians have to support the ZIONIST ENTITY so JESUS can come back? That’s F..KED UP ( like you).


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 29, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> A majority of that Israeli Iron Curtain is built in the West Bank.  That land is not Israels.  That's another reason why I hate Israel, them and their minions think its okay to erect structures on someone else's property.



Who cares what you “ think” If this was before 1967 you would have other “ reasons” to spew your Hate.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 30, 2018)

Mindful said:


> So it's all about you?
> 
> Like anyone cares why you hate Israel?


Off topic.  The thread is not about me.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 30, 2018)

Hollie said:


> Rattle on as you wish. Just be understanding as to why people point and laugh.


Another off topic post.  Thread is not about me.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 30, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Who cares what you “ think” If this was before 1967 you would have other “ reasons” to spew your Hate.


You're right.

Another reason I hate Israel, is that their kiss-ass minions ask questions they don't want to hear the answers to.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 30, 2018)

Another reason I hate Israel, is that Israelis and their kiss-ass minions, refuse to take responsibility for anything they do to the Palestinians.


----------



## Mindful (May 30, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > So it's all about you?
> ...



Oh really? I thought it was.


----------



## Linkiloo (May 30, 2018)

The anti-semites are in full force here. Every reason they have given for hating Israel defies logic when you consider that of the 30 armed conflicts currently taking place worldwide, every one of them has led to worse casualties than Israel. It's anti-semitism and it is very much on the left.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 30, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Oh really? I thought it was.


You don't know the topic of a thread you started?


----------



## Billo_Really (May 30, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> The anti-semites are in full force here. Every reason they have given for hating Israel defies logic when you consider that of the 30 armed conflicts currently taking place worldwide, every one of them has led to worse casualties than Israel. It's anti-semitism and it is very much on the left.


Off topic.  This thread has nothing to do with Jew hate.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (May 30, 2018)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...




I don't know why you find this funny, Tinmore.  If you look at the timeline, the Israelis started building the wall at the exactly the same time and period when the most horrific suicide bombings were happening inside Israel proper.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 30, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares what you “ think” If this was before 1967 you would have other “ reasons” to spew your Hate.
> ...



Thank you for admitting your Hate is not about the “ occupation” of the W. Bank, Gaza, or E. Jerusalem.  You just Hate


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 30, 2018)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


The Palestinians decided to stop suicide bombing as a bad strategy, around 2005. Israel points to its land grab wall as the reason.


----------



## rylah (May 30, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...




Can You read?

List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 30, 2018)

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


Sure, like I said:

3.5 2004 (17 bombings)
3.6 2005 (9 bombings)
3.7 2006 (3 bombings)
3.8 2007 (1 bombing)
Did Israel stop attacking Palestinians? Of course not.


----------



## rylah (May 30, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Dude why do You lie when it's so easy to expose that?

The last suicide bombing accrued in 2016.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 30, 2018)

*How Israeli Soldiers Treat Palestinian Women and Children!*


----------



## rylah (May 30, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> *How Israeli Soldiers Treat Palestinian Women and Children!*


Nice Pallywood.

Professional provocateurs eventually get what they ask for.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 30, 2018)

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


You ducked my question.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 30, 2018)

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > *How Israeli Soldiers Treat Palestinian Women and Children!*
> ...


Do you have any proof of that or are you just blabbering on?


----------



## rylah (May 30, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You boldly lied about Palestinian suicide bombing attacks.
I exposed that , and asked why You lie so boldly when it's so easy to expose?
You deflected with another Pallywood idiocy.

Still no answer... compulsive lying is a health issue.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 30, 2018)

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Still ducking my question.


----------



## rylah (May 30, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Your question was based on a false premise- lie.
Apparently Your Jihadi heroes can't stop blowing themselves up,
and You can't stop boldly lying for them, even when You know facts show otherwise.

What's wrong with You?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 30, 2018)

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



What “ land grab” is he referring to? The 67 War which was initiated by the Arabs and was NOT “ Palestine?”  I do know their Rocket attacks actually increased immediately after Israel withdrew from Gaza.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 30, 2018)

*How many goontards does it take to arrest one Palestinian?*


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 30, 2018)

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



He just can’t stand the fact that Israel exists. It most be so frustrating to know that E. Jerusalem will always be in Israeli hands


----------



## rylah (May 30, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



There's a thin thread between his two ears, and a lot of wind going on.

Don't try to find any sense there.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 30, 2018)

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Keep blabbering on.

Still ducking my question.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 30, 2018)

rylah said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


----------



## rylah (May 30, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You've got that answer 2-3 times already.

That You don't like it and can't stop lying is Your own health issue.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 30, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> after Israel withdrew from Gaza.


----------



## rylah (May 30, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Your idiocy is always off topic, it's apparent, we didn't need the confirmation 

So what You gonna do,
 explode with rage...as a tribute to Your Jihadi heroes?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 30, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> What “ land grab” is he referring to?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 30, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > What “ land grab” is he referring to?



So you are referring to the “ land grab” after 1967 when the Arabs initiated their land grab to destroy Israel publicly declared by Nasser and the U.N. “ peacekeepers” who were there to enforce “ International Law@ left. Thank you for that clarification.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 30, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


What a stupid post.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 30, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




Your post is stupid. When presented with the facts that” International Law” was ignored and the U.N. the “ peacekeepers” left the area knowing Nasser’s threats were imminent there is no response. THAT is stupid. . Of course, you don’t have an answer.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 30, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


Why are you talking about Egypt?


----------



## Hollie (May 30, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



More pointless prattle that addresses nothing.

At the time of the 1967 Arab-Moslem initiation of war and attempted destruction of Israel / mass slaughter of its citizens, Israel already demonstrated those various attributes which define statehood.

In fact, it was joint Israeli military services that delivered a humiliating beat down to the Arabs-Moslems attempting to invade.

Attempts at the destruction of Israel by the Arab-Moslem gee-had would similarly fail less than a decade later.

How does It feel to be a contined failure?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 30, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



 Not off topic. I’m talking about Territory aquired   By Israel after the 67 War which the Arabs initiated with the assistance of the U.N. “ peacekeepers” which included blocking the Straits of Tiran.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 30, 2018)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


I don't know. You tell me.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 30, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


It is illegal to acquire territory by war.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 30, 2018)

* “The Easiest Targets”*

**


----------



## Hollie (May 30, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



I just did.


----------



## Hollie (May 30, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> * “The Easiest Targets”*



Trolling one of the notorious internet tabloids.

You're really desperate.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 30, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



I agree. It’s “ illegal” to acquire territory by War By those who initiate it. We all know if the Arabs had won and Israel was destroyed “ International Law” wouldn’t even be a topic. How do I know? Tell us please why the U.N. left the area just prior to the 67 War and why Israel appealed to the U.N. after the Straits were blocked and they were ignored. Either “ International Law” applies to everybody or nobody


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (May 30, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...




Besides which, Israel only pre-empted Egypt.  Jordan and Syria started shooting at Israel first.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 30, 2018)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Syria was shooting at Israel. However, somehow that wasn’t against “ International Law”.  Egypt initiated by blocking the Straits and Jordan pledged to join them.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (May 30, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...




Yes, Jordan started bombarding West Jerusalem and they were warned to stop.  It was Gd's plan to make us take back East Jerusalem (including the Old City).


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 30, 2018)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


 
Israel will NEVER give it up !!  L


----------



## JoeB131 (May 30, 2018)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Those fences--rather walls--were built to stop dreranged and demented suicide bombings. And they did stop them.



Um, sorry, guy, one person doing a suicide bombing is deranged.

Hundreds is active resistance to an occupier. 



fncceo said:


> The original inhabitants of the American Southwest were Mexican (until 1840).
> 
> Does a secure border with Mexico qualify America as an ‘apartheid state’?



Um. No.  Mexico negotiated the definition of that border with the conclusion of the Gadsen Purchase. That border was agreed to, Mexico got money.  



Sixties Fan said:


> The Arabs, in your mind, are the original inhabitants.
> 
> In the Arab, Muslim world, the Palestinians are exactly like them and came originally from exactly the same place



Um, yeah. Palestine. 

Hey check out those census records that list a whole bunch of Arabs and not a lot of Jews.  So did those people leave and the Egyptians came in?


----------



## JoeB131 (May 30, 2018)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Yes, Jordan started bombarding West Jerusalem and they were warned to stop. It was Gd's plan to make us take back East Jerusalem (including the Old City).



So was the holocaust also God's Plan?   You see, I'm having a hard time getting around a God with omnipotence allowing all sorts of truly horrible things to happen, even to his 'Chosen" people, as part of a "plan".


----------



## JoeB131 (May 30, 2018)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Maybe he does, but I don't want others reading his ignorant comments to think that Israelis built walls to keep "the undesirables" out. Jews were walled into the Warsaw Ghetto and we would never do that to others.



Except that is exactly what you are doing in Gaza.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 30, 2018)

Okay, this bit of limbo is fun to watch, but let's deconstruct. 



Hollie said:


> That was pretty typical for screeching, hair-on-fire “progressive”. You folks will invent conspiracy theories as a way to buttress your insensate Joooooo hatreds. What you might want to do is broaden your conspiracy theory and implicate all of the allied powers rather than limit your wailing to just the Brits.



Okay, here's the thing about that.  What the "allied Powers" did after World War I was largely reprehensible, which is why we got World War II.  I know, this is one of those "Conspiracy Theories" they write in history books. 



Hollie said:


> You “progressives” are nothing if not predictable. It’s stereotypical for progressives to use slogans such as “The Zionist Entity”. It’s as though you “progressives” have this unhealthy kinship with Islamic terrorists you’re so willing to make excuses for. You “progressives” of the modern, self-hating left have the fire of the true believer burning in your hearts, fueled by a hundred years of flawed social science à la Franz Boas, Margaret Meade, and B.F. Skinner. You folks live in the imaginary world of the blank slate and the noble savage. A world of relativism and a condescending blanket assessment of any non-white people as inherently repressed, aggrieved, and pure—untarnished by the callous, destructive avarice of imperialistic white European culture.



Quite the contrary, I think that few people in the world are "Noble" and most of us are "Savages".  

There was this great movie called "The Battle of Algiers" from 1962, where the French caught this rebel leader and the press asked him 'Why do you put bombs in women's baskets", and the Rebel leader replied, "Why do you drop bombs from airplanes?"  then adding, "We'd gladly swap your planes for our baskets."  

I don't think you can look at the 400 years of imperialism that started when Columbus "discovered" (not really) America and that ended with World War II as "Noble".  It mostly involved the worst in human behavior.  Sadly, your buddies at the Zionist Entity think that this is still acceptable in this day in age when the rest of the world has decided it really isn't.  





Hollie said:


> When you progressives launch into these conspiracy addled tirades, it really is comedy gold.



So our foreign policy for the last 40 years is a "Conspiracy"? interesting! 



Hollie said:


> So it's really no surprise that America is the principal object of hatred for you devout “progressives”. And for “progressives”, the fact that most islamics are of an exotic non-European background, they perfectly fit the archetype of the noble savage. They are the ideal victims of the progressives’ vision of an evil, materialistic, racist, and imperialistic America.



Um, okay, i was interested in this hatred for America that I have, because I just looked at my wall with that box of medals the Army awarded me between 1981 and 1992.  So, um, no.  

Our foreign policy can occasionally be stupid, though. Our blind mindless support for the Zionists, who play us for fools, is a great example.  



Hollie said:


> Plus, their unreformed and unenlightened faith obliges them to hate us so much that the idea and act of killing us _en_ masse is religious ecstasy. If the “progressives” would bother to study the fundamentals of the Death Cult they so fervently defend in their efforts to tear down the U.S., our “progressive friends might realize that their heads too have a place on Islam's chopping block.



Sister, you Islamophobia isn't an argument. We have a problem with the Middle East because of our wonderful policy of sticking our hand into a hornets nest and complaining about getting stung. Not because their religion is any worse than anyone else's 



Hollie said:


> It seems you "progressives" haven't learned the history you so carelessly stumble over. The geographic area of "Palestine" was a part of the Middle East conquered by the Turks. Their islamo-fascist, authoritarian rule ended at the end of WW1. Turkey ceded all rights and title of that land area to the Mandatory.



You see, you are leaving out a few points here. The territories that were taken from the Ottoman Empire in WWI were won because TS Lawrence (Lawrence of Arabia) went over there and convinced the Arabs to revolt against their "Caliph"...  IN return, they were promised their independence. So much for Muslim being this hive mind! 

Good thing, too, because most of the British offensives against the Turks in Iraq and Galipoli were failing miserably!  

But about the same time that Arabs were bravely catching bullets meant for British guys, this funny thing happened.  The Tsar got overthrown and Russia was threatening to pull out of the war. So the British got this brilliant idea they could keep Russia in the war by promising the Jews in Russia (which is were most of them lived then) their own homeland in Palestine if they could pretty please keep Russia in the War. 

Lesson, class.  NEVER TRUST THE BRITISH!  

The British saw resettling the Jews from Europe as a way to extend their already flagging and over-extended empire. .


----------



## Hollie (May 30, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, this bit of limbo is fun to watch, but let's deconstruct.
> 
> Okay, here's the thing about that.  What the "allied Powers" did after World War I was largely reprehensible, which is why we got World War II.  I know, this is one of those "Conspiracy Theories" they write in history books.


As conspiracy theories go, yours are not real entertaining. I suppose when the books you read are selectively from “progressives”, you will, of course, get a slanted and jaundiced view of history.

The “despicable” meme as you use to describe the actions of the Allied powers is typical “progressive” whining. While you will hope to rewrite the actions and intent of the Allied Powers, others can see your hyperxenophobia. We all exercise the mental dichotomy of us/them, but most of us here in the democratic West have come to accept that just because people don't conform exactly to our belief systems, does not mean that they should be exempted from our compassion, empathy, and consideration. 



> Quite the contrary, I think that few people in the world are "Noble" and most of us are "Savages".


Well, that is telling. It’s also not unexpected from the self hating “progressives”. And as if you had any credibility as a reasonable person with an iota of moral standing throughout your goofy histrionics in your charade of credibility, you predictably forfeit any claim to such pretensions in your last sentence. I suppose I will have to somehow manage to get by in the knowledge that somewhere, in an unknown geographical location and a twisted mental one, there's a moral relativist who is okay with the misogynistic, self hating and retrograde policy of a third world, tribal society that furthers those attributes.




> There was this great movie called "The Battle of Algiers" from 1962, where the French caught this rebel leader and the press asked him 'Why do you put bombs in women's baskets", and the Rebel leader replied, "Why do you drop bombs from airplanes?"  then adding, "We'd gladly swap your planes for our baskets."
> 
> I don't think you can look at the 400 years of imperialism that started when Columbus "discovered" (not really) America and that ended with World War II as "Noble".  It mostly involved the worst in human behavior.  Sadly, your buddies at the Zionist Entity think that this is still acceptable in this day in age when the rest of the world has decided it really isn't.



Well, speaking of Algeria, The utter failure of the “Arab Spring” to bring anything to the Islamist Middle East but death and misery can be seen decades earlier. Study the events in Algeria and Egypt during the mid 1990s to see what happens when Arab people, oppressed by authoritarian leaderships for a thousand years do when given the choice of who will rule them.

If you want to save a bit of time, let me tell you. In both countries, there were obvious landslide movements towards Islamist parties that decreed there could be no debate about what was right and wrong since Islam’s inventor had already revealed it all. In Algeria, the army stepped in with French support and annulled the election which had already been won by a massive majority that would have abolished democracy. Look at what is happening across North Africa and the Middle East where the Arab Spring is only springing up dead bodies like summer dandelions. What did people think the sixty five percent of pious moslems will vote for? Women parliamentarians and pluralism?




> So our foreign policy for the last 40 years is a "Conspiracy"? interesting!


The “progressive” view of foreign policy is one of appeasement and cowardice. Appeasement is never the right policy; we all know what ultimately happens to appeasing powers when they passively face an aggressor.



> Um, okay, i was interested in this hatred for America that I have, because I just looked at my wall with that box of medals the Army awarded me between 1981 and 1992.  So, um, no.
> 
> Our foreign policy can occasionally be stupid, though. Our blind mindless support for the Zionists, who play us for fools, is a great example.


It seems your blind hatred for The Zionists™️ consumes your every waking moment. One of the centerpieces of the war of ideas has been the “progressives” fawning support for the Islamist / totalitarian ideology. The Arab/Moslem ( and “progressive”), institutionalized hatred of Jews that is embraced by “Palestinians” was brought on by a manipulative politico-religious ideology. The institution of insensate Jew hatred (which is a function of Moslem orthodoxy), was furthered by other Arabs who care less about Palestinians than what the misfortune of the Palestinians could mean for their own political, financial, and social positions.





> Sister, you Islamophobia isn't an argument. We have a problem with the Middle East because of our wonderful policy of sticking our hand into a hornets nest and complaining about getting stung. Not because their religion is any worse than anyone else's.



Guy, your “progressive” view of history is typically self-hating. 

The Islamic “militants”, their enablers, supporters and those who assist them are, by all accounts, deeply religious, educated and pious moslems who according to everything we understand, seeing motivation for their acts in their religious beliefs. 

*“Killers don't really kill because of their religion”.*

But hey, the daily atrocities around the world committed to the droning intonation of “Allahu Akbar” – just a media problem... no connection with religion at all.




> You see, you are leaving out a few points here. The territories that were taken from the Ottoman Empire in WWI were won because TS Lawrence (Lawrence of Arabia) went over there and convinced the Arabs to revolt against their "Caliph"...  IN return, they were promised their independence. So much for Muslim being this hive mind!
> 
> Good thing, too, because most of the British offensives against the Turks in Iraq and Galipoli were failing miserably!
> 
> ...



A truly stunning “progressives “ view of history. Replete with the usual conspiracy theories. 
The Ottoman Empire collapsed long before WW 1. There were no Jordanians nor Palestinians just Arabs living in post-Ottoman British Mandate lands, initally called Trans-Jordan in the early 20th century. Arafat was the individual who coined the term "Palestine" as a modern "national" identity in the late 1960's and its people (excluding the Jews) as "Palestinians." It plays on the modern recognition that the modern State of Israel is the new aberration built on the conquered "nation" of Palestine, displacing its "rightful inhabitants."
There was no "nation" of Palestine, but the term was readily recognizeable as having preceding "Israel" as part of the Bristish Mandate, of the Syria-Palestine vilayet of the Ottoman Empire, and back throught the centuries to the Roman destruction of Judea and their intent to erase the nation, remaining it Palaestina for the Philistines who once possessed part of the ancient land.

I could go on but your “progressive” version of history is a pathology.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 30, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Thank you for admitting your Hate is not about the “ occupation” of the W. Bank, Gaza, or E. Jerusalem.  You just Hate


Do you have ADD?  Go back and read what you said.  I have other reasons to hate Israel.  And I will state them for you.  All you have to do is ask.


----------



## Hollie (May 30, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for admitting your Hate is not about the “ occupation” of the W. Bank, Gaza, or E. Jerusalem.  You just Hate
> ...


I don’t think you hate Israel. You just hate yourself and you’re projecting. 

I’d understand if you jumped out in front of a bus.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 30, 2018)

Hollie said:


> I don’t think you hate Israel. You just hate yourself and you’re projecting.
> 
> I’d understand if you jumped out in front of a bus.


Off topic.  The thread is not about me, troll queen.


----------



## Hollie (May 30, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t think you hate Israel. You just hate yourself and you’re projecting.
> ...



Of course it is. You made it so. 

“I have other reasons to hate Israel. And I will state them for you. All you have to do is ask”

Attention starved?


----------



## Billo_Really (May 30, 2018)

Hollie said:


> Of course it is. You made it so.
> 
> “I have other reasons to hate Israel. And I will state them for you. All you have to do is ask”
> 
> Attention starved?


The thread is about why you hate Israel.  I'm one of the "you's".

You're the one who keeps trying to make it about me.  That's your MO.  That's all you do. Troll queen.  Derail queen.  That's all you got.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 30, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for admitting your Hate is not about the “ occupation” of the W. Bank, Gaza, or E. Jerusalem.  You just Hate
> ...



You just Hate the fact that Israel exists. GOOD BOY for admitting it. We are making progress.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 30, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> You just Hate the fact that Israel exists. GOOD BOY for admitting it. We are making progress.


Another cheesy strawman argument.


----------



## Borillar (May 30, 2018)

I like Israel more than any other Middle East country. That said, I don't understand why they are given such preferential treatment. Shit, we treat them better than we treat our own. We always shelter them in the UN. We give them billions every year. We never publicly criticize them for anything. It's like they are the golden boys of the world. Even Obama, who the right claim was so anti-Israel, never shut off the money spigot, and his criticisms were always pretty muted.


----------



## Hollie (May 30, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Of course it is. You made it so.
> ...



“Do you have ADD? Go back and read what you said. “


----------



## Shusha (May 30, 2018)

rylah said:


> The last suicide bombing accrued in 2016.



Israel has just gotten better at preventing the suicide bombers from being successful.  They continue right up to 2018.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 30, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > You just Hate the fact that Israel exists. GOOD BOY for admitting it. We are making progress.
> ...



Not an argument. You admitted that your Hatred would exist even if it weren’t for the 67 War that the Arabs initiated


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 30, 2018)

Shusha said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > The last suicide bombing accrued in 2016.
> ...



That’s why the poor lad is upset.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 31, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Not an argument. You admitted that your Hatred would exist even if it weren’t for the 67 War that the Arabs initiated


Saying I hate Israel because Israel exists, is a strawman argument.  My hatred of Israel prior to the '67 war, is because of other reasons you already admitted to saying.

BTW, the '67 war started with Israeli tanks rolling into Egypt.  The Israelis started the war.


----------



## Hollie (May 31, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Not an argument. You admitted that your Hatred would exist even if it weren’t for the 67 War that the Arabs initiated
> ...



An entire thread devoted to you and your pathology of hate.

You’re so special.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 31, 2018)

Hollie said:


> I suppose I will have to somehow manage to get by in the knowledge that somewhere, in an unknown geographical location and a twisted mental one, there's a moral relativist who is okay with the misogynistic, self hating and retrograde policy of a third world, tribal society that furthers those attributes.



Meh, you see, if there actually was a culture like that, I wouldn't piss them off by stealing their land, because that would be stupid. 



Hollie said:


> Well, speaking of Algeria, The utter failure of the “Arab Spring” to bring anything to the Islamist Middle East but death and misery can be seen decades earlier. Study the events in Algeria and Egypt during the mid 1990s to see what happens when Arab people, oppressed by authoritarian leaderships for a thousand years do when given the choice of who will rule them.



That had nothing to do with the point I was making.  

I'll try to make it a little simpler for you. 

Someone who drops a bomb on a civilian area is EVERY BIT AS SAVAGE as someone who straps a bomb onto to himself at sets it off in the middle of a market. 

See.  That was pretty simple, right? 



Hollie said:


> The Ottoman Empire collapsed long before WW 1



If you are going to say stupid stuff like this, there's really no point having a conversation. 

Point is, there were Arabs, not European Jews, living in Palestine before the British took it over and started resettling Jews there. And the Jews weren't too keen on going initially, until Hitler changed their minds for them. 

Now, if you say, "We should carve a Jewish Homeland out of Europe as compensation for all the bad stuff Europeans did in WWII and before", I'd have no argument with you.  

Giving away someone else's stuff because you feel bad, um, isn't that what you conservatives always claim liberals do?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


You are off into la la land. What did that have to do with my post?


----------



## RoccoR (May 31, 2018)

RE:   Why do you hate Israel?
※→   Billo_Really, _et al,_

Well, I'm not sure you understand therestrictionthe Egyptians violated.

Article 2(4) UN Charter
All Members shall refrain in their interna-
tional relations from *the threat* or use *of force*
against the territorial integrity or political inde-
pendence of any state, or in any other manner
inconsistent with the Purposes of the United
Nations.​


EXCERPT:  Billo_Really said:


> BTW, the '67 war started with Israeli tanks rolling into Egypt.  The Israelis started the war.


*(COMMENT)*

When Egypt rushes 100,000 troop strong force up to the Israeli Border (supported by some 900 tanks and a likkenumber of artillery pieces), kicking the UN Emergency Force (Peacekeepers) out of the way in the process, it is the Egyptians that presented the threat, and thus, intentionally endanger the maintenance of regional peace and security.

The Arab Palestinians can promote the pipe dream all they want that Israel started the Six Day War (1967).  But the fact of the matter is that the Arab League Members _(Egypt, Syria, Jordan)_ took action that intentionally triggered and provoked the conflict → resulting in the cascade series of events; the purpose of which was to rekindle the 1948 War _(then under armistice)_ to take by force that from Israel which was acquired by the Right of Self-determination _(in coordination with the UN Palestine Commission)_.




EXCERPT:  Billo_Really said:


> Saying I hate Israel because Israel exists, is a strawman argument. My hatred of Israel prior to the '67 war, is because of other reasons you already admitted to saying.


*(COMMENT)*

So, you don't hate Israel because it exists.  Since *"existence"* is NOT a cause for your hatred, then the question becomes, what is the root cause of your hatred?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE:   Why do you hate Israel?
> ※→   Billo_Really, _et al,_
> 
> Well, I'm not sure you understand therestrictionthe Egyptians violated.
> ...





RoccoR said:


> So, you don't hate Israel because it exists.


No, it is the stealing, killing, mooching, and lying. Those are not my "shared values,"


----------



## sealybobo (May 31, 2018)

Mindful said:


> The question that hangs over the left, and which no one can answer.
> 
> Why do you hate Israel more than any other nation? Why does Israel anger you more than any other nation does? Why do Israel’s military activities aggravate you and disturb your conscience and provoke you to outbursts of street protesting or Twitter-fury in a way that no other state’s military activities do? These are the questions that hang darkly over today’s so-called progressives. Which eat away at their self-professed moral authority, at their claims to be practitioners of fairness and equality. They are the questions to which no satisfactory answer has ever been given. So they niggle and fester, expertly avoided, or unconvincingly batted away, a black question mark over much of the modern left: _why Israel_?
> 
> ...


Even American Jews who aren’t more loyal to Israel than they are the USA vote democratic.

Look at how bush lied us into Iraq. Who cheered him on? Who defended his decision? That’s right. Israel and Jew joe Lieberman.

So if Jews are defending invading Iraq, this is why I strongly disagree with them.

They’re also annoying but they are not at the top of my list.

I’d live next to a Jew. Be friends with one. Wouldn’t object to my sister marrying one. I’d hire one. ....


----------



## Hollie (May 31, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE:   Why do you hate Israel?
> ...



So, your "shared values" are reflected in islamic history: a blending of fascism and theocratic totalitarianism. How nice.


----------



## Mindful (May 31, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > The question that hangs over the left, and which no one can answer.
> ...



Really?  Just think: you can talk to one too >> Me.

I look like every one else.


----------



## sealybobo (May 31, 2018)

Mindful said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


As annoying as you are I'd take one of you living next to me than a arab or black.  Just being honest.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 31, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE:   Why do you hate Israel?
> ※→   Billo_Really, _et al,_
> 
> Well, I'm not sure you understand therestrictionthe Egyptians violated.
> ...


The root cause is I can't stand people who refuse to take responsibility for their own actions.  Like sending tanks into another country and saying it was their fault your tanks invaded.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 31, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE:   Why do you hate Israel?
> ...





P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Try reading your own posts. You are the one who made reference to “ land grab”


----------



## RoccoR (May 31, 2018)

RE: Why do you hate Israel?
※→ Billo_Really, P F Tinmore, _et al,
_
I often have to drag myself back to the central issue of the "TOPIC  of the THREAD."  I often get side-tracked and dragged away by other inticing commentary and head away from the issues.

The WHY in it relationship to hating Israel is the pivotal point. 




 


 ​
So hatred is an emotion, and the manipulation to form an argumentative appeal is a fallacy.  It seems like just a few minutes ago, I was addressing this very issue with another participant.  P F Tinmore posts these "You're So Bad" videos after videos and after videos directed at the greater population in order to persuade them to take economic action against Israel and place some sort of sanctions against the government that has proven the most successful, in terms of human development, than any other nation in the Middle East.  The argument is an "appear to an emotion."

So, WHY the emotion? → This is the emotion that emphasizes that expresses feelings in "anger" and amplified by "resentment" relative to their present condition.  To put this in perspective, 

•  The State of Palestine ranks 114th _(out of 188 rank countries - the Central African Republic being the last at 188)_ on the Human Development Table.  Palestine is not that bad-off; ranking immediately higher than Viet Nam, the Philipines, El Salvador, Bolivia, South Africa, Kyrgyzstan, and Iraq; but ranking immediately lower than Indonesia, Turkmenistan, Egypt and Paraguay.

•  On the other hand, The State of Israel ranks 19th on the Human Development Table.  This is very good, higher than Luxembourg, France, Belguim, Finland, and Austria; but immediately lowed that Korea, Japan, the UK and Liechtenstein.​



 ​
The important in understanding the WHY (hatred) is imbedded in the source _(how the Arab Palestinians developments)_ which forged the intensity of resentment.  The voice in government and autonomy is a direct consequence of focusing all its available resources in the direction of those efforts that retard development.  The consequence is an anger based on Israel's having something Arab Palestinians want → but has been unable to achieve because they simply are not that developed.

The Arab Palestinians don't want to be "Occupied" → yet are not developed enough to attain autonomy.  And rather than switch direction and focus on developmental improvements, they bleed their resources and suffer the fate of a perpetual donor state; unable to stand alone.  They don't recognize their nation and people are sick (mentally ill), but are able to run loose in the play-pen.  No one wants to say this for being admonished on the level of political correctness.  Yet deep in our understanding of human development, we know that there is something wrong with a people that parade around dead children, that kidnap and murder, target the innocent, that think unnecessary suicide missions hold some kind of honor → have something wrong in the head.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Why do you hate Israel?
> ※→ Billo_Really, P F Tinmore, _et al,
> _
> I often have to drag myself back to the central issue of the "TOPIC  of the THREAD."  I often get side-tracked and dragged away by other inticing commentary and head away from the issues.
> ...





RoccoR said:


> The consequence is an anger based on Israel's having something Arab Palestinians want → but has been unable to achieve because they simply are not that developed.


Full of crap, as usual. Palestinians are very successful under circumstances where it is allowed. Palestinian success is simply not allowed by Israel.


----------



## Shusha (May 31, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE: Why do you hate Israel?
> ...



How the heck are you measuring success?


----------



## Hollie (May 31, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE: Why do you hate Israel?
> ...



The ususal conspiracy theories and placing blame on Joooos for your incompetence and ineptitude.


----------



## RoccoR (May 31, 2018)

RE: Why do you hate Israel?
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al,
_
I look anywhere in the Middle East, and I do not see one single proportionately high Palestinian large-scale community that has shown any independently earned higher Human Development profile; NOT A SINGLE ONE.



P F Tinmore said:


> Full of crap, as usual. Palestinians are very successful under circumstances where it is allowed. Palestinian success is simply not allowed by Israel.


*(COMMENT)*

Yes, you can point out the anecdotal example of here and there, where a small group of Arab Palestinians has been absorbed into a community that has already achieved a higher level of development.  But left to their own devices, the nationalist Palestinians on the nation-building scale have yet to achieve improvements and are not generally successful.

The question you have to ask yourself is:  Does Israel treat Palestinians any better than say Jordan, Syria and Lebanon?  And what improvements have the Arab Palestinians themselves have made given the enormous amount of money thrown their way.  And finally, why is it that the Arab Palestinians cannot seem to organize their own law enforcement and police their own people.  The magnitude of criminal activity is such that greater and greater restriction will be placed upon them.

It is not a case of the Israelis holding them down.  It is a case of the Arab Palestinians, dangerous neighbors, holding themselves down.  

Do yu honestly think that this criminal lead enterprize of storming the border is going to actually achieve any of the intended goals.  NO! Of course not...  But it will probably inspire a lessons learned review that will help the inteligence, security and police activities to better deal with future such events.  This is how the security restraints always find themselves being more restrictive. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2018)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


----------



## Billo_Really (May 31, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> an anger based on Israel's having something Arab Palestinians want


Wrong.  An anger based on Israel taking what the Palestinians had.

You defend genocide.  Which I find repulsive and disgusting.  Those are some other reasons why I hate Israel.  

You don't fucking get it, do you?  People are angry at Israel, for the shit things Israel has done.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Why do you hate Israel?
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _et al,
> _
> I look anywhere in the Middle East, and I do not see one single proportionately high Palestinian large-scale community that has shown any independently earned higher Human Development profile; NOT A SINGLE ONE.
> ...





RoccoR said:


> But left to their own devices, the nationalist Palestinians on the nation-building scale have yet to achieve improvements and are not generally successful.


Where have the Palestinians, as a group, been left to their own devices?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2018)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


Pfffft.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 31, 2018)

Another reason I hate Israel is their kiss-ass minions try to silence the voices of anyone who criticizes Israel.


----------



## Hollie (May 31, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE: Why do you hate Israel?
> ...



Firstly, the Arabs-Moslems masquerading as “Pal’istanians” are not a unique group of Arabs-Moslems. 

However, In 2006 the Arabs-Moslems had an opportunity to begin the process of building a functioning society. 

As expected, they failed, as Arabs-Moslems have a demonstrated history of failing. 

Shirley, you have a YouTube video to cut and paste, right?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2018)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


This isn't a religious conflict.


----------



## Shusha (May 31, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Where have the Palestinians, as a group, been left to their own devices?



Um.  Gaza.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2018)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...





Hollie said:


> However, In 2006 the Arabs-Moslems had an opportunity to begin the process of building a functioning society.


Where was that? In the Gaza prison?


----------



## Hollie (May 31, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Your nonsense has been refuted more times than I can count. 

From the Hamas charter:

*Article Three:*
The basic structure of the Islamic Resistance Movement consists of Moslems who have given their allegiance to Allah whom they truly worship, - "I have created the jinn and humans only for the purpose of worshipping" - who know their duty towards themselves, their families and country. In all that, they fear Allah and raise the banner of Jihad in the face of the oppressors, so that they would rid the land and the people of their uncleanliness, vileness and evils. 

"But we will oppose truth to vanity, and it shall confound the same; and behold, it shall vanish away." (Prophets - verse 18).


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2018)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


*Every *religion has its nut jobs.


----------



## Hollie (May 31, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Your Islamic terrorist heroes made choices about where their priorities were focused. They had a _Judenrein_ Gaza and an opportunity to become something more than just another failed, fascist Islamic terrorist enclave. 

They chose Islamic fascism, failure and retrogression. Decades later, billions of dollars in welfare fraud money and you’re still a third world backwater.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (May 31, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



The problem is when a religion's nut jobs take over its political parties or writes a charter like that one.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 31, 2018)

Another reason I hate Israelis, is they treat the Palestinians like they are subhuman.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2018)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Whenever you mix politics and religion, everything gets fucked up.

Israel is a perfect example of fucked up.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2018)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


That fat fuck Hagee has killed a lot of people...indirectly.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2018)

Hollie said:


> People like you have crafted a situation which demands that their young people must remain forever "walled off" from the rest of the world, because their savagery is only too clear.


Indeed, Israel must defend its settler colonial project.


----------



## Hollie (May 31, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



There's little use in correcting yourself when you offer nothing but spamming the board with multiple instances of the same cut and pate slogan.

When Israel unilaterally left Gaza to full Arab-Moslem control, investors (including Jewish ones) pledged to transition the successful businesses left behind to help jumpstart the Gaza economy as well as create new businesses. Instead, hatred trumped opportunity and the Hamas theocracy squashed democracy; and Gaza, which could have shown even a small Arab-Moslem potential to create a peaceful state and economy if Israel would retreat from occupied land, instead became an armed terrorist camp espousing the elimination of Israel and attacking her with thousands of rockets year after year.


----------



## Shusha (May 31, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Gaza had every chance to do something different.  To choose something different.  For themselves.  They might have had a thriving Mediterranean resort economy.  With solid agricultural exports on the side and a built in market in Israel.  They might have taken all that the world was willing to offer them in terms of funding and aide and built themselves a future.  

Yeah, yeah, I know you are going to go blaming Gaza's failures on Israel, but what we are seeing out of Gaza this year is that same that it has always been for the past 20 years and longer:  "We would rather die than make peace with Israel.  We want to burn the Jews."

When people tell you what they are, we should believe them.


----------



## Shusha (May 31, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, Israel must defend its settler colonial project.



Indeed.  And whether you call it a "settler colonial project" or acknowledge it as the very first indigenous peoples to regain full sovereignty over their historical homeland, is largely irrelevant. * Israel is going to defend its sovereignty and its people. * Further, the international community supports Israel's existence and her sovereignty and her right to defend herself (even if only on limited territory).  Arab Palestinians do not have the will, the power, the tools or the legal, military and strategic capabilities to change this. It is impossible. Thus their "do or die" ultimatum can only lead to one place.  There is literally no other possible outcome.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2018)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Oh my, so many bullshit Israeli talking points.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2018)

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed, Israel must defend its settler colonial project.
> ...


You are forgetting about the millions of Palestinians that Israel cannot shoot or throw in jail. Israel and its toadies are spending hundreds of millions just to shut them up.


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Let the truth hurt, Tinmore.  
Feel it, sense it, embrace it, swallow it whole.

It is the only truth there is whether you never accept it.
The Gaza leaders accept it.  They saw what happens to them when they try to invade Israel.

They need to choose.

Islamic control of the world, or turning Gaza into a beautiful Mediterranean resort.  After all, the resorts have already been built.  They cannot keep for haters of Jews only, forever


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Israel has no intention of putting millions of Arabs in prison.
Only the criminal ones.
The Arab leaders are the ones responsible for keeping from inciting their populations, or take the consequences.


----------



## Hollie (May 31, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Indeed, all the same cut and paste slogans you dump into every thread.

Israel withdrew from Gaza, and it became a terrorist staging ground for carrying out attacks against Israel and governed by an Islamic terrorist group that calls for Israel's destruction. Eight years after the withdrawal, thousands of rockets rained upon Israel from Hamas--and  Israel finally said "enough" and fought back, as any nation would do to protect her citizens. It was a humiliating defeat for your co-religionists.

While the Islamic terrorist death toll was relatively light, attributable to Hamas cowards hiding within and firing from among civilians, the campaign had success. Militarily, the Israelis did not go far enough. Only the eradication of Hamas control of Gaza will keep Gaza from being a threat to Israeli citizens and, I believe, permit a final peace [hard to make final peace with someone whose reason for existence is your own extermination.] 

Which one of your cut and paste slogans can you offer in place of a coherent thought you can't seem to muster?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 31, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



 Another Pro Palestinian lie.” Palestine” is a NJA State but it’s Israel who had Arabs who is Fucked up? You Are !


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2018)

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


Israel has no control over half of the Palestinians. That bothers them.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2018)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Are bullshit Israeli talking points all you got?

Sad.


----------



## Hollie (May 31, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



So, you have dumped that cut and paste slogan repeatedly in this thread as a way to defend your inability to offer a coherent comment. 

No brand of evil has a more bloodstained lineage than Islamic ideology. It's difficult to use the simple label "Islam" as that label doesn't adequately capture the sheer venomous horror of the thing. Of course, the premier genocidal Jew-haters of history have been and remain moslems.

Moslems are taught *as an integral part of their pseudo-religion* that it is their duty to advance toward the conquest of the entire world, by whatever means are available and practical at any time. We are all to be converted, _dhimmified,_ or slaughtered. But Islam's profoundest hatred is for the Jews. The attitude is best expressed in *a rather famous quote:*
"The Hour will not come until the Muslims fight against the Jews and the Muslims would kill them until the Jew would hide behind a rock and a tree, then the rock or the tree would say: "O Muslim, O slave of Allaah, this is a Jew behind me, come and kill him," except the Gharqad, which is a tree of the Jews." [Attributed by *Abu Hurairah *to the Prophet Muhammad in *Sahih Muslim,* one of Islam's most popular collections of *ahadith*]


----------



## RoccoR (May 31, 2018)

RE:  Why do you hate Israel?
※→  P F Tinmore,  _et al,_

I've noticed that you → all too often use this response, of no content or substance, in the face of a true contribution to the discussion.   And the second most pro-Palestinian comment involves that allegation of a "cheesy strawman argument."  Neither the "talking point" claim or the "strawman" claim really add any real quality of importance, validity, or significance to the commentary.  One would think that there is no credible sound input to be made as a Arab Palestinian counter-point.



P F Tinmore said:


> Oh my, so many bullshit Israeli talking points.


*(COMMENT)*

If we take any combinations of contributions in any thread, and go back some 100 commentaries we will find that the generalized pro-Israeli comment is positive in nature about the range of possible responses to Arab Palestinian violence along the border.  By contrast, the pro-Palestinian comments are centered on the profoundly emotional imagery and negativity towards Israelis; manifested through hostility, extreme anger, and violence.  It is nearly never about realistic solutions or steps necessary to the formulation of peace between the cultures.

While it is true that to have a rational discussion with those that have nothing but some variation of anguish to exhibit, that is a symptom of a much larger problem.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> If we take any combinations of contributions in any thread, and go back some 100 commentaries we will find that the generalized pro-Israeli comment is positive in nature about the range of possible responses to Arab Palestinian violence along the border.


All I have seen is death, destruction, and expulsion. Could you point me to a positive post?


----------



## RoccoR (May 31, 2018)

RE: Why do you hate Israel?
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_

What nonsense is this...  It is about those measures Israel's takes to restore, maintain and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety.  The Arab Palestinians choose to focus their energies in the direction of hatred, violence and disorder.

_There was a young lady of Niger_
_Who smiled as she rode on a tiger;_
_They returned from the ride_
_With the lady inside,_
_And the smile on the face of the tiger._
-------------------_William Cosmo Monkhouse_​Clearly, the Israelis do not want to release its grip on sovereignty, and Area "C" and make the same mistake the
_Young Lady of Niger_ made.  The Arab Palestinians can charge the borders and protest the Israelis every single day and the lose → every time and still prepare gsther more Palestinian civilian fodder for the next assault.  However, if the Israels lose just one time, their nation is in grave peril.  _(Paraphrased from:  Golda Meir the fourth Prime Minister of Israel)_



P F Tinmore said:


> Israel has no control over half of the Palestinians. That bothers them.


*(COMMENT)*

I notice that nearly 50% of the time, the pro-Arab Palestinians get this wrong.  It is not about control at all.  It is about the ability and capacity to protect the territorial sovereignty, the independce and autonomy, and the safety and security of Israel and its citizens.  It is not about "control."  Just ask any Israeli.  If the Israelis lose any one of these imperative, and it is GAME OVER.  The freedom and security of the people and their nation rest within the hands of the Israeli Defense Force.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > If we take any combinations of contributions in any thread, and go back some 100 commentaries we will find that the generalized pro-Israeli comment is positive in nature about the range of possible responses to Arab Palestinian violence along the border.
> ...


You see only what you want to see, or worse, what you want people who are totally ignorant of the issues and the facts of the ground to see.

You are a troll for the Boycott movement, intent of smashing Israel to bits.

Hamas brings destruction to the people who have no power to get out of Gaza.  Just look at who they put on the latest Flotilla scam.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> One would think that there is no credible sound input to be made as a Arab Palestinian counter-point.


What intelligent response can I give to a list of bullshit Israeli talking points? I can prove something wrong by posting actual documents and the next day I get the same script, the same script, the same script. Every one of my questions gets ducked. (you still owe my several) When I ask for a link, I get a song and a dance.

So when somebody pastes their script, I can only call it out for what it is.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> What nonsense is this... It is about those measures Israel's takes to restore, maintain and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety.


Load of hooey. The occupation is violent. There is no public order and safety. Who initiated the violence?

Why do you hate Israel?


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > One would think that there is no credible sound input to be made as a Arab Palestinian counter-point.
> ...


You are just copying what we have said about your responses.

Your BS on BDS has been noted frequently.

You do not have actual documents, or actual videos, and you do know that.  Pallywood is not an actual document, be it a video, documentary, speech, etc.

What counts is the map of the State of Palestine where Israel does not exist, and the lengths Hamas, Islamic Jihad, Fatah, PLO, most of the Muslim world goes to to try to make it happen.

Talking points (?), that Hamas is trying to make your dream come true of no more Israel, and all the BDS campaign started by Muslim Palestinians as they cannot win one war, gratefully.

Stop using these worthless themes of yours, and acknowledge what the PLO, Hamas, etc are all about and why.

ISLAM does not accept non Muslims being sovereign over previously conquered Muslim land.

Period.


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > What nonsense is this... It is about those measures Israel's takes to restore, maintain and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety.
> ...


Hamas and Islamic Jihad started the violence, being backed up by Iran.

As usual.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2018)

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


100% wrong. Nothing new here.


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Not from you, that is for sure.  

Am Israel Chai !

The People of Israel Live 

And survive each and every attempts to destroy them.

Cheers !!!


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2018)

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...


----------



## Shusha (May 31, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> All I have seen is death, destruction, and expulsion. Could you point me to a positive post?



Nonsense.  I posted just hours ago about how the Gazan people could have a jewel of a Mediterranean resort nation.  The only people on this board who BELIEVE IN the Gazan people and the Arab Palestinian people are Team Israel.  TP keeps saying that the Arab Palestinians and the Gazan people are not capable of creating a jewel of a nation.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2018)

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > All I have seen is death, destruction, and expulsion. Could you point me to a positive post?
> ...


How much success can come out of a prison?


----------



## Shusha (May 31, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



See?!  This is exactly what I mean.  You are saying that the Gazan people are not capable of creating a nation.  Stop looking at such a beautiful place as a prison and start seeing it for the opportunity that it is!


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


They do have resorts, Olympic size swimming pools, Malls, expensive cars, Mansions.

They are building up, that's for sure.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2018)

Sixties Fan said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


And no customers.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 1, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



Islamic terrorists don’t make accommodating hosts?


----------



## Hollie (Jun 1, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



How do you define success when applying that term to Islamic terrorists?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 1, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> I look anywhere in the Middle East, and I do not see one single proportionately high Palestinian large-scale community that has shown any independently earned higher Human Development profile; NOT A SINGLE ONE.



The first step to oppress a people is to dehumanize them. 

The Zionists DID learn their lessons well from the Nazis.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 1, 2018)

Hollie said:


> Israel withdrew from Gaza, and it became a terrorist staging ground for carrying out attacks against Israel and governed by an Islamic terrorist group that calls for Israel's destruction. Eight years after the withdrawal, thousands of rockets rained upon Israel from Hamas--and Israel finally said "enough" and fought back, as any nation would do to protect her citizens. It was a humiliating defeat for your co-religionists.



Yes, slaughtering largely unarmed people with missiles... that's totally awesome.  

The reason why Hamas dominates now is because Fatah sold out and took the west's money.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 1, 2018)

Shusha said:


> Nonsense. I posted just hours ago about how the Gazan people could have a jewel of a Mediterranean resort nation. The only people on this board who BELIEVE IN the Gazan people and the Arab Palestinian people are Team Israel. TP keeps saying that the Arab Palestinians and the Gazan people are not capable of creating a jewel of a nation.



Why do you think the greatest aspiration these folks should have is to serve drinks to rich white people?


----------



## Hollie (Jun 1, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Israel withdrew from Gaza, and it became a terrorist staging ground for carrying out attacks against Israel and governed by an Islamic terrorist group that calls for Israel's destruction. Eight years after the withdrawal, thousands of rockets rained upon Israel from Hamas--and Israel finally said "enough" and fought back, as any nation would do to protect her citizens. It was a humiliating defeat for your co-religionists.
> ...



Yes, you believe Islamic terrorists deserve an entitlement to acts of Islamic terrorism without consequence. That’s nice, but not realistic. Civilians die when your islsmic terrorist heroes wage war from civilian areas. Oh, and using the “slaughtering” slogan is typical “progressive” nonsense used to defend your Islamic terrorist heroes. Not a realistic outlook. 

Why is it that “progressives” tend to be so conspiracy theory addled?


----------



## Hollie (Jun 1, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Israel withdrew from Gaza, and it became a terrorist staging ground for carrying out attacks against Israel and governed by an Islamic terrorist group that calls for Israel's destruction. Eight years after the withdrawal, thousands of rockets rained upon Israel from Hamas--and Israel finally said "enough" and fought back, as any nation would do to protect her citizens. It was a humiliating defeat for your co-religionists.
> ...



You do know that Hamas and Fatah are just different franchises of

_Islamic Terrorism Intl. Inc._, right?

Hamas second-richest terror group in world, Forbes says


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 1, 2018)

Hollie said:


> Yes, you believe Islamic terrorists deserve an entitlement to acts of Islamic terrorism without consequence. That’s nice, but not realistic. Civilians die when your islsmic terrorist heroes wage war from civilian areas. Oh, and using the “slaughtering” slogan is typical “progressive” nonsense used to defend your Islamic terrorist heroes. Not a realistic outlook.
> 
> Why is it that “progressives” tend to be so conspiracy theory addled?



Oh, so it's okay to slaughter civilians because they are going after "Terrorists".   But man, if a few civiliains get killed when the Palestinians strike back, you will be the first one whining about it... 

You know, instead of asking questions like, "Does it make sense to live next to people who want to kill us for very good reasons?"


----------



## Hollie (Jun 1, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > I look anywhere in the Middle East, and I do not see one single proportionately high Palestinian large-scale community that has shown any independently earned higher Human Development profile; NOT A SINGLE ONE.
> ...



You should have paid attention during your koranology lessons. The most dehumanizing terms applied to Jews are in a hate and war manual that was written to worship an Arab warlord.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 1, 2018)

Hollie said:


> You do know that Hamas and Fatah are just different franchises of
> 
> _Islamic Terrorism Intl. Inc._, right?



Yeah, here's the thing. 

One man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter.  

When Bin Laden was killing Russians for teaching girls how to read in Afghanistan, Ronnie Ray-gun called him a "Freedom Fighter". 






When they turned around and started killing Americans, they became terrorists.  

Here's a crazy idea. Let's get out of their part of the world, and leave them alone.  

What a crazy idea, eh?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 1, 2018)

Hollie said:


> You should have paid attention during your koranology lessons. The most dehumanizing terms applied to Jews are in a hate and war manual that was written to worship an Arab warlord.



The Jews aren't the ones being kept behind walls and fences in their own country.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 1, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you believe Islamic terrorists deserve an entitlement to acts of Islamic terrorism without consequence. That’s nice, but not realistic. Civilians die when your islsmic terrorist heroes wage war from civilian areas. Oh, and using the “slaughtering” slogan is typical “progressive” nonsense used to defend your Islamic terrorist heroes. Not a realistic outlook.
> ...



What civilians were slaughtered? You use slogans for no other purpose than to sidestep your lack of knowledge. 

When you make excuses to defend Islamic terrorists, those excuses don’t lend an entitlement to acts of Islamic terrorism. 

It seems you’re the one whining that Israel will defend itself from your Islamic terrorist heroes.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 1, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > You do know that Hamas and Fatah are just different franchises of
> ...



Silly slogans. You “progressives” have this need to make darlings of Islamic terrorists. 

Here’s a crazy idea, Islamic terrorists are not going to leave you alone. They will come to find you.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 1, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > You should have paid attention during your koranology lessons. The most dehumanizing terms applied to Jews are in a hate and war manual that was written to worship an Arab warlord.
> ...



What country? Are you referring to the “country of a Pally’land”?

Keep in mind that fences are often a way to keep people out, vs. keeping them in. 

You should lecture the Egyptians about their fences intended to keep Arabs-Moslems out of Egypt. Those Egyptians, they’re so islamophobic.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 1, 2018)

Hollie said:


> What civilians were slaughtered? You use slogans for no other purpose than to sidestep your lack of knowledge.
> 
> When you make excuses to defend Islamic terrorists, those excuses don’t lend an entitlement to acts of Islamic terrorism.
> 
> It seems you’re the one whining that Israel will defend itself from your Islamic terrorist heroes.



NO, I'm complaining because these religious nuts have their hands in my pocket.  



Hollie said:


> Silly slogans. You “progressives” have this need to make darlings of Islamic terrorists.
> 
> Here’s a crazy idea, Islamic terrorists are not going to leave you alone. They will come to find you.



Yeah, you know what, there's a mosque a couple miles from my house, and guess what, no one has "come out to get me" from there yet.  

Imagine that. 

On the other hand, I have had the misfortune of working for Jews a few times.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 1, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > What civilians were slaughtered? You use slogans for no other purpose than to sidestep your lack of knowledge.
> ...


So, I get it. You have this insensate hatred for Jews. You announce that in every thread. 

Just a thought though, your emotional dysfunctional may have nothing to do with Jews. It appears to be transference.


----------



## Shusha (Jun 1, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Nonsense. I posted just hours ago about how the Gazan people could have a jewel of a Mediterranean resort nation. The only people on this board who BELIEVE IN the Gazan people and the Arab Palestinian people are Team Israel. TP keeps saying that the Arab Palestinians and the Gazan people are not capable of creating a jewel of a nation.
> ...



There is no cause to introduce racist comments into this discussion.  

The Arab people of Gaza can aspire to anything they wish.  A tourist economy is one of the largest and strongest global industries, bringing in $7.6 trillion (USD) annually.  Gaza happens to have necessary natural resources, and as Sixties pointed out, much of the infrastructure already in place.  And, if Gaza plays it the right way, she can exploit not only wealthy Israelis, but also wealthy Arabs.  It seems a no-brainer.

She could also develop a more agricultural economy, or natural gas, or even high tech if she wanted to begin educating her people in that direction.  There are plenty of options other than terrorism which robs her population of necessary resources and accomplishes exactly nothing.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 1, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you believe Islamic terrorists deserve an entitlement to acts of Islamic terrorism without consequence. That’s nice, but not realistic. Civilians die when your islsmic terrorist heroes wage war from civilian areas. Oh, and using the “slaughtering” slogan is typical “progressive” nonsense used to defend your Islamic terrorist heroes. Not a realistic outlook.
> ...


 
Translation; Israel has no right to exist


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 1, 2018)

Hollie said:


> So, I get it. You have this insensate hatred for Jews. You announce that in every thread.
> 
> Just a thought though, your emotional dysfunctional may have nothing to do with Jews. It appears to be transference.



Naw, I'm largely indifferent to them. I'd never work for one again, though.  

But this is about the fascistic ZIonist Entity trying to pass itself off as a democracy and hoping we don't notice all the people it slaughters. 

We noticed.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 1, 2018)

Shusha said:


> There is no cause to introduce racist comments into this discussion.
> 
> The Arab people of Gaza can aspire to anything they wish. A tourist economy is one of the largest and strongest global industries, bringing in $7.6 trillion (USD) annually. Gaza happens to have necessary natural resources, and as Sixties pointed out, much of the infrastructure already in place. And, if Gaza plays it the right way, she can exploit not only wealthy Israelis, but also wealthy Arabs. It seems a no-brainer.



again, why should they aspire to do that?   Have you been to countries where that's the case, like Brazil or Mexico.  I mean, yeah, it's really nice for the White One Percenters that go there... but it kind of sucks for the people who live there in poverty. 



Shusha said:


> She could also develop a more agricultural economy, or natural gas, or even high tech if she wanted to begin educating her people in that direction. There are plenty of options other than terrorism which robs her population of necessary resources and accomplishes exactly nothing.



The Gaza is about five miles wide... the idea that they can have "agriculture" on the crapy land the Zionists haven't stolen becaue it wasn't worth stealing is kind of.... silly.


----------



## Shusha (Jun 1, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> again, why should they aspire to do that?   Have you been to countries where that's the case, like Brazil or Mexico.  I mean, yeah, it's really nice for the White One Percenters that go there... but it kind of sucks for the people who live there in poverty.
> 
> The Gaza is about five miles wide... the idea that they can have "agriculture" on the crapy land the Zionists haven't stolen becaue it wasn't worth stealing is kind of.... silly.



Sure.  Uh huh. Its hopeless.  There is absolutely no possible economy that Gaza could develop.  So what's the solution?

Agricultural exports from Gaza to Israel, by the way, are about $12 million annually.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 1, 2018)

Shusha said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


Israel has all of that covered.

Israel will not allow anybody in so tourism is out.

Israel has destroyed almost half of Gaza's agricultural land and restricts exports.

There is high tech in Gaza but Israel restricts money into Gaza so it is difficult for these people to get paid for their work.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 1, 2018)

Shusha said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > again, why should they aspire to do that?   Have you been to countries where that's the case, like Brazil or Mexico.  I mean, yeah, it's really nice for the White One Percenters that go there... but it kind of sucks for the people who live there in poverty.
> ...


That is about 6 bucks per person. WOW!


----------



## Hollie (Jun 1, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Embrace your self-created victimhood. 

Try this: “_I’m helpless, I’m needy, I’m a bottomless pit of self-pity and I will make you as miserable as I am”. “Otherwise, I need more welfare money_”


----------



## Hollie (Jun 1, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > So, I get it. You have this insensate hatred for Jews. You announce that in every thread.
> ...



Actually, your claim to indifference is rather phony. Like an identifiable cabal in these threads, your Joooo hatreds literally gush out via embarrassing tirades. Your Joooo obsession is classified as the debilitating syndrome known as IJH, “_Irrational Joooo Hatred”. 
_
Otherwise, you’re again stumbling over definitions and reduced to steroetypical slogans such as _The Zionist Entity_™️. If you had ever taken the opportunity to study history, you would learn of true fascism. That is exampled by Islamic history; the ideological revulsion for non-Islamics, the punitive system of dhimmitude and the systematic oppression of non-Islamics.

For an instructive lesson in fascism, I can point you to the horrific use of blasphemy laws in Pakistan and elsewhere across the Islamist Middle East. It’s nothing more than a story of state-sanctioned vigilantism ready to step in at any point whenever a moslem has a dispute with a Christian, wants to welsh on a debt to a Christian, wants a Christian’s lands, wants to set up a food stand in front of a Christian’s place of business, or objects to a Christian’s unwillingness to convert to Islam—and wants to get a leg up by, well, bearing false witness. I use Christian as an example because, like elsewhere across the islamist Middle East, Jews have all but been driven out by the fascist heroes you "progressives" so admire.

Murder (sometimes by cops), imprisonment, beatings, sexual abuse, and other forms of mistreatment occur on the thinnest of evidence, invariably involving the Christian victim’s first having inexplicably determined that life for him or her— as a tiny minority in a rabidly Islamic Death Cult can most certainly be made better by finding creative ways to provoke Islamic fascists.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 1, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Welfare is such a better pay scale for the lazy and directionless.


----------



## Shusha (Jun 1, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



So what could the people of Gaza do to address those issues?


----------



## Shusha (Jun 1, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> The Gaza is about five miles wide... the idea that they can have "agriculture" on the crapy land the Zionists haven't stolen becaue it wasn't worth stealing is kind of.... silly.



Pah-leeze. The idea that they are utterly incapable of having an economy or a country is ridiculous. There are much smaller nations in the world than Gaza. Stop making excuses.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 1, 2018)

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


Good question. Every ceasefire they have had Israel reneged.

How can the people of Gaza work with people who have no honor?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 1, 2018)

Shusha said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > The Gaza is about five miles wide... the idea that they can have "agriculture" on the crapy land the Zionists haven't stolen becaue it wasn't worth stealing is kind of.... silly.
> ...


That wasn't the point.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 1, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



How did you miss the point?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 1, 2018)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


----------



## Shusha (Jun 1, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Not my question. What could the people of Gaza do?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 1, 2018)

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


It is not their call.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 1, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



They’re helpless and unable. Welfare is so much easier.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 1, 2018)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


More proof that we need a stupid post button.


----------



## Shusha (Jun 1, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> It is not their call.



Sure it is.  They have agency.  They have choices.  Their decisions affect their future.  What can they do to build the kind of life they want?


----------



## Hollie (Jun 2, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Israel has not reneged on every ceasefire. Another of your nonsense claims.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 2, 2018)

Shusha said:


> Sure. Uh huh. Its hopeless. There is absolutely no possible economy that Gaza could develop. So what's the solution?



Send the Zionists back to Europe and give them their own country back.  

That's the solution. 



Hollie said:


> For an instructive lesson in fascism, I can point you to the horrific use of blasphemy laws in Pakistan and elsewhere across the Islamist Middle East.



YOu mean the kinds of laws the Christian World had all the way up until the 19th century? 

Blasphemy law in the United States - Wikipedia



Hollie said:


> Murder (sometimes by cops), imprisonment, beatings, sexual abuse, and other forms of mistreatment occur on the thinnest of evidence, invariably involving the Christian victim’s first having inexplicably determined that life for him or her—



Oh, you mean like they do to black people in this country?  Or the Zionists do to the Palestinians?  

Hey, people are shitty to each other.  The thing is, these christian communities existed in the MIddle East for centuries, and now they've become the whipping boy for a population that gets tired of being bombed on a daily basis.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 2, 2018)

Shusha said:


> Pah-leeze. The idea that they are utterly incapable of having an economy or a country is ridiculous. There are much smaller nations in the world than Gaza. Stop making excuses.



Are those countries being bombed and blockaded on a daily basis?


----------



## Hollie (Jun 2, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> YOu mean the kinds of laws the Christian World had all the way up until the 19th century?
> 
> Blasphemy law in the United States - Wikipedia



No. I mean the laws that the Western world has abandoned. Have you ever fully considered the effects of worshipping a man who lived in the 7th century and establishing that mans ideological precepts as a model for all of humanity and for all time? The ethnic cleansing and wars of attrition of Yathrib, The tacit permission for his soldiers to rape war captives, the allowance of sexual slavery (or slavery at all), assassinations of rivals, the practice of caravan raids and banditry. All of these acts and many more performed during a decidedly violent and superstitious age example the results of what we see today across the Middle East – and coming soon to a town near you. These occurrences are part of Islam’s historical record only because these events were recorded by people who were not at all unaccustomed to allowances for sexual slavery, genocide and piracy. They took no exception to these events, and so they were carefully written down with the intent of preserving the Sunnah of the Islamic prophet as an example for all Muslims.







JoeB131 said:


> Oh, you mean like they do to black people in this country?  Or the Zionists do to the Palestinians?
> 
> Hey, people are shitty to each other.  The thing is, these christian communities existed in the MIddle East for centuries, and now they've become the whipping boy for a population that gets tired of being bombed on a daily basis.



No. I mean like the laws your Islamic fascists still practice.

The Hudood Ordinance is a lovely masterstroke of backward sharia legislation that is used to charge women with fornication and adultery, often under flimsy pretexts. So, 80% of Pakistani women currently in the prison system are there because of sex crimes—whether they consented or not.

What a wonderful medieval life.

My comments regarding fascism were largely in the context of Islamist attitudes and treatment of non-islamics. Unless you’re going to hope to re-write both the history and textual messages of the Koran, Muslims hold themselves and their politico-religious ideology in a status of privileged inviolability in public discourse and in print.  Those very elements: _holding yourself as superior and deserving of greater rights for no other reason than a particular politico-religious ideology_ is by definition, _fascism_ and fascism is readily apparent in most islamist majority nations as exampled in the Islamist Middle East. Ignoring this will not cause it to go away.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 2, 2018)

Hollie said:


> No. I mean the laws that the Western world has abandoned. Have you ever fully considered the effects of worshipping a man who lived in the 7th century and establishing that mans ideological precepts as a model for all of humanity and for all time?



Here's the underlying problem.  Muslims don't "worship" Mohammed the way Christians worship Jesus.  They believe that both Mohammed and Jesus were prophets. 

But most religions want to impose their beliefs on the rest of us. Heck, even Atheists are guilty of that sometimes.  NEXT lame argument? 



Hollie said:


> The ethnic cleansing and wars of attrition of Yathrib, The tacit permission for his soldiers to rape war captives, the allowance of sexual slavery (or slavery at all), assassinations of rivals, the practice of caravan raids and banditry



You mean stuff that has happened all throughout history?  Hey you know what happened after VE Day in Germany? Yup, the allies went through and raped German women, especially the Soviets.  

Next Lame argument?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 2, 2018)

Hollie said:


> The Hudood Ordinance is a lovely masterstroke of backward sharia legislation that is used to charge women with fornication and adultery, often under flimsy pretexts. So, 80% of Pakistani women currently in the prison system are there because of sex crimes—whether they consented or not.
> 
> What a wonderful medieval life.



I agree, it's pretty awful... and you know what, the authors of the Bible would be perfectly fine with it, they recommended stoning women who didn't cry out when being raped or who committed adultery.  

so I find it funny that you think Biblical punishments are wrong when someone else practices them, but you use the Bible as a pretext as to why the Zionist Entity should have absolute right to a land they never really lived in.  



Hollie said:


> My comments regarding fascism were largely in the context of Islamist attitudes and treatment of non-islamics. Unless you’re going to hope to re-write both the history and textual messages of the Koran, Muslims hold themselves and their politico-religious ideology in a status of privileged inviolability in public discourse and in print.



Okay, you can scream this kind of Hate Radio nonsense at the top of your lungs, but the reality is, our problem with the Middle East isn't with their religion.  

I'm an old man. I remember back in the 1980's, when the Zionists had us all convinced that the entire Islamic World was in league with the Soviets and were going to impose Communism on us all. Now they are convincing us that every local conflict needs to be seen in some imaginary context of Jihad vs. the West when most of it, not all, but most of it is just people who don't want foreigners in their countries.  

Given Trump rode Xenophobia to the White House, we really aren't in much of a position to criticize the Xenophobia of the Islamic World.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 2, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Here's the underlying problem. Muslims don't "worship" Mohammed the way Christians worship Jesus. They believe that both Mohammed and Jesus were prophets.
> 
> But most religions want to impose their beliefs on the rest of us. Heck, even Atheists are guilty of that sometimes. NEXT lame argument?




Here’s the underlying problem, “progressives’ have a need to defend their Islamic terrorist heroes. We must remember that Islam has never been reformed. As it was many centuries ago in the barbaric social climate of the Arabian Peninsula which created it, so it is today in Saudi Arabia, Thailand, Dagestan, or Dallas, Texas and Toulouse, France. In mainstream Islam, the koran is the eternal and immutable word of God and his partner Muhammud and the “strong” ahadith (precedents of Muhammud and his companions) are unimpeachable in Islamic law, which applies to all Muslims.

You must have missed that slogan one recites to join the islamist Cult. That slogan include muhammud (swish).







JoeB131 said:


> Okay, you can scream this kind of Hate Radio nonsense at the top of your lungs, but the reality is, our problem with the Middle East isn't with their religion.
> 
> I'm an old man. I remember back in the 1980's, when the Zionists had us all convinced that the entire Islamic World was in league with the Soviets and were going to impose Communism on us all. Now they are convincing us that every local conflict needs to be seen in some imaginary context of Jihad vs. the West when most of it, not all, but most of it is just people who don't want foreigners in their countries.
> 
> Given Trump rode Xenophobia to the White House, we really aren't in much of a position to criticize the Xenophobia of the Islamic World.



You’re getting rather frantic. But yes, our problem with the Islamist Middle East actually is their fascist ideology masquerading as a “religion”

Now, you need to acknowledge that Islamics worshipping the acts of an Arabian warlord are at odds with the 21st century. The Islamic barbarians were routine and accepted in the zeitgeist of islam’s alleged prophet. I would argue that making judgments relative to modern times regarding Muhammads behavior in the context of 7th century Arab would be disingenuous. It’s unreasonable to make judgments regarding the behavior of people in the context of how life existed on the Arabian Peninsula in the 7th century relative to the times by the standards of the 21st century. I propose that the standards for judgment are open for critique when, as opposed to judging a historical figure living in 7th century Arabia, we instead are judging this character as a “Prophet of God, and model for humanity for all times.” From the latter perspective, the behaviors noted above are irreconcilable with either worship or a model for life in the 21st century.

What was accepted as moral for a 7th century Arab (banditry, ethnic cleansing, slavery, etc., etc.) is simply not applicable in the modern world.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 2, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> I agree, it's pretty awful... and you know what, the authors of the Bible would be perfectly fine with it, they recommended stoning women who didn't cry out when being raped or who committed adultery.
> 
> so I find it funny that you think Biblical punishments are wrong when someone else practices them, but you use the Bible as a pretext as to why the Zionist Entity should have absolute right to a land they never really lived in.



It’s kind of….. creepy, that you defend islamist fascism with the juvenile “…… but..., but…., but….., but…. They did it too”.  Where in the West are women being cjubbed with stones as punishment for a crime?

Of all the horrendous islamist Dark Ages punishments, stoning has to be the most barbaric. A woman (more often than not is the victim), and is buried up to her breast and pummeled with stones of a prescribed size (not so small as to not cause pain, not so large as to kill with one blow—maximum suffering), as a gathered crowd yells _Allahu akbar_!, until she perishes in a bloody, mangled heap. And all because she had the audacity to treat her body as if it were her own. Women are punished in Islam simply for being women.




> Okay, you can scream this kind of Hate Radio nonsense at the top of your lungs, but the reality is, our problem with the Middle East isn't with their religion.
> 
> I'm an old man. I remember back in the 1980's, when the Zionists had us all convinced that the entire Islamic World was in league with the Soviets and were going to impose Communism on us all. Now they are convincing us that every local conflict needs to be seen in some imaginary context of Jihad vs. the West when most of it, not all, but most of it is just people who don't want foreigners in their countries.
> 
> Given Trump rode Xenophobia to the White House, we really aren't in much of a position to criticize the Xenophobia of the Islamic World.


Who is screaming? I’m responding to your (largely) nonsense comments wherein you are attempting to equate Western societies with islamist backwaters.


An examination of Israel in the neighborhood of the Islamist Middle East provides a fitting context in which to consider the advent of modernity in the Middle East, and how it has contributed in its way to the pious Islamism we mistakenly call "extremism". Make no mistake, Islamic barbarism far pre-dates the dawn of the modern age in the Arab World, and in fact, Islamic “extremism” found it’s infamcy with its inventor. One unifying feature of islamism, however, is that its violence is often directed toward the Dar al-Islam itself, rather than the Western world, Today Islamic terrorist groups still mostly kill other islamics, but they have acquired a new target in the modernized West. Such a shame you self-hating “progressives” feel you deserve to be attacked.


----------



## Shusha (Jun 2, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Send the Zionists back to Europe and give them their own country back.
> 
> That's the solution.



Ethnically cleansing a land from its indigenous peoples is abhorrent. 

It's especially abhorrent when claiming that another people is utterly incapable of acting decently and for It's own good.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 2, 2018)

Hollie said:


> Here’s the underlying problem, “progressives’ have a need to defend their Islamic terrorist heroes. We must remember that Islam has never been reformed.



Um, how do you "reform" a religion, exactly?  Because, Frankly, Christian behavior got worse after the "Reformation", you know, the 30 Years War, killing each other over whether or not Jesus was made of bread or not. 

I don't defend Islam.... I just don't think we should involve ourselves in THEIR PART OF THE PLANET. 



Shusha said:


> Ethnically cleansing a land from its indigenous peoples is abhorrent.



I agree.  The Zionists were really abhorrent when they ethnically cleansed Palestine.  



Hollie said:


> Now, you need to acknowledge that Islamics worshipping the acts of an Arabian warlord are at odds with the 21st century.



So is belief in any Sky Fairy, but as long as we are afraid of dying, the Religion Scam will never go out of style. 

Seriously, save your Islamophobic horseshit for someone who gives a shit.  Just because the Oil Companies have got you all worked up, doesn't mean I have to be.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 2, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Um, how do you "reform" a religion, exactly?  Because, Frankly, Christian behavior got worse after the "Reformation", you know, the 30 Years War, killing each other over whether or not Jesus was made of bread or not.



You really should make an effort to educate yourself. Christianity and Judaism, as we know, met with reform and enlightenment. In short, they grew up and became a positive force for civilization and progress worldwide. We learned that separation of Church and State was a watershed in shaping Western civilization. In fact, both Christianity and Judaism were instrumental in shaping social climate which fostered the freedoms, science, and prosperity of Western civilization. I cringe at the notion of Christianity never having undergone a reformation. Witch hunts, burning at the stake, inquisitions,... that would be awful. Today there are many different sects and subdivisions of Christianity and Judaism, and with a nod to the founding vision of Martin Luther during the sixteenth century, those incarnations of the faiths manage to avoid warfare with each other. In fact, they have managed to coexist and flourish within the embrace of secular governance. That flexibility is even alluded to in the Gospels: _"Render therefore unto Caesar the things which are Caesar's; and unto God the things that are God's." —Matthew 22:21._

This madness of calculated mass murder is not happening in the cause of any other faith on the globe at this time. It is only happening in the cause of Islam's jihad and it’s happening with the financial and logistical support of Arab/Muslim governments, sympathizers and enablers and it is definitely occurring frequently enough to require any objective, reasoned person consider that this problem is directly related to Islamic doctrine.




JoeB131 said:


> I don't defend Islam.... I just don't think we should involve ourselves in THEIR PART OF THE PLANET.



There’s a well behaved dhimmi. Just embrace that “progressive” attitude of appeasement and cowardice and the islamic gee-had will leave you alone.

Unfortunately, if you pay attention to events around the globe, you might notice that the madness of calculated mass murder is not happening in the cause of any other faith on the globe at this time. It is only happening in the cause of Islam's gee-had and it’s happening with the financial and logistical support of Arab/Moslem governments, sympathizers and enablers and it is definitely occurring frequently enough to require any objective, reasoned person consider that this problem is directly related to Islamic doctrine





JoeB131 said:


> So is belief in any Sky Fairy, but as long as we are afraid of dying, the Religion Scam will never go out of style.
> 
> Seriously, save your Islamophobic horseshit for someone who gives a shit.  Just because the Oil Companies have got you all worked up, doesn't mean I have to be.



My, but you’re an angry “progressive”. But hey, isn’t that to be presumed?

“Progressives” like to use the “Islamophobic” slogan as a defense for their unflagging support for third world savages.

One of the strangest things to note is that we are living in a time when both Islamics and their “progressive” enablers are embarrassed to take responsibility for various writings in their Korans and the sunnah. Their faces turn red because they can’t accept accountability for the rulings on the jizyah, gee-had, slavery, shunning friendship with the non-moslems and rulings on killing prisoners of war. I suspect they wish that they could avoid having to acknowledge these verses and ahaadeeth from the koran and Sunnah so that they would not be criticized by those who simply demand accountability.

I do make judgements, it's necessary and required to do so in order to discern how to proceed with both things and people. I make judgments every day about any number of things both trivial and consequential. Because the actions of the _tiny minority of violent extremists_™ affect me on an on-going basis, that certainly gives me solid grounds for judging your Islamic terrorist heroes.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 2, 2018)

Hollie said:


> You really should make an effort to educate yourself. Christianity and Judaism, as we know, met with reform and enlightenment.



Yeah, sure they did. 

You see "Enlightenment" would mean, "Hey, there isn't a magic Pixie in the sky telling us to do really mean stuff".   That would be enlightenment. It does not mean, "We have some factionalism in our church where we start killing each other instead of unbelievers".  



Hollie said:


> We learned that separation of Church and State was a watershed in shaping Western civilization.



Really, don't tell the Christian Right types on this board that, they think school shooting are happening because we don't get enough Jesus in our schools.  



Hollie said:


> In fact, both Christianity and Judaism were instrumental in shaping social climate which fostered the freedoms, science, and prosperity of Western civilization. I cringe at the notion of Christianity never having undergone a reformation.



Did you all miss the '20th century' in your history class?  That's when "reformed Christians" engaged in two of the bloodiest wars in history. Not to mention lovely philosophies such as fascism, communism and others.  



Hollie said:


> This madness of calculated mass murder is not happening in the cause of any other faith on the globe at this time.



Again, did you miss the World Wars?  

"Oh, we haven't done a genocide in 70 years, that makes us so much better."   Um, no, not really. The reason why all the Jews went to Palestine was because we had 'calculated mass murder" on an unprecedented scale, perpetrated by guys who wore belt buckles reading "God's with us" (Gott Mit Uns).  



Hollie said:


> There’s a well behaved dhimmi. Just embrace that “progressive” attitude of appeasement and cowardice and the islamic gee-had will leave you alone.



Um, no, Appeasement happens when you give them territory they aren't entitled to.  That's their part of the world. Not ours.  



Hollie said:


> One of the strangest things to note is that we are living in a time when both Islamics and their “progressive” enablers are embarrassed to take responsibility for various writings in their Korans and the sunnah.



Why is that my responsibility or even concern. 

Our problem isn't what crazy is in the "Holy Books" (I could list a whole lot of bible verses that are worse than anything in the Koran). Our problem is that we have invaded, occupied or bombed 14 Islamic countries in the last 40 years, not to mention blind support of the Zionist Entity.  That's why we have a problem with that part of the world. 



Hollie said:


> I make judgments every day about any number of things both trivial and consequential. Because the actions of the _tiny minority of violent extremists_™ affect me on an on-going basis, that certainly gives me solid grounds for judging your Islamic terrorist heroes.



Again, you can keep getting up in a lather because the Zionists and Oil companies have told you these folks are bad.  

I'm more along the line of, if you don't want to be stung by a hornet, don't stick  your hand in it's nest.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 2, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Yeah, sure they did.
> 
> You see "Enlightenment" would mean, "Hey, there isn't a magic Pixie in the sky telling us to do really mean stuff".   That would be enlightenment. It does not mean, "We have some factionalism in our church where we start killing each other instead of unbelievers".



You are apparently ignorant to the fact that Judaism and Christianity grew up, as it were, adapting to changing times and eschewing unnecessary doctrinal tenets. Despite the fear of naysayers, such changes made the religions stronger and more relevant to man's spiritual and material needs. Leading up to the Crusades, Christian Europe was united (somewhat) by the Church and by the never-ending onslaught of Islam's offensive gee-had at Europe's eastern and southern frontiers. The strong political and social influence of the Church prevented Europe from becoming Islamized, but it also brought about the effects of the Inquisition and witch-hunts. In the end, though, Christianity underwent reform and met with the 18th century's Enlightenment. Today we in the west are better for this, (you’re excused, of course), and Christians and Jews are no less devout now that they don't lash out violently in the name of their religion. The West has moved on, compartmentalized religion and secular matters, and we have subsequently succeeded in scientific, technological, and material enterprises. We have made life better, longer, and more comfortable.





JoeB131 said:


> Really, don't tell the Christian Right types on this board that, they think school shooting are happening because we don't get enough Jesus in our schools.



Your paranoia is comical. Go grab a cardboard sign and become David Hogg’s best friend.






JoeB131 said:


> Did you all miss the '20th century' in your history class?  That's when "reformed Christians" engaged in two of the bloodiest wars in history. Not to mention lovely philosophies such as fascism, communism and others.



You have a rather and predictable [“progressive’] view of history. Religion played a part in wars during the 20th century but greed, power and money played a much more pivotal role. In the 1930’s, after WW1 for example, Germany was on the verge of collapse. Hitler rose to power on the precept of Arian supremacy. We’re basically examining an eccentric use of power and greed under the veil of both Democracy and religion




			
				JoeB131 said:
			
		

> Again, did you miss the World Wars?


You didn’t pay attention in your high school civics class.




			
				JoeB131 said:
			
		

> "Oh, we haven't done a genocide in 70 years, that makes us so much better."   Um, no, not really. The reason why all the Jews went to Palestine was because we had 'calculated mass murder" on an unprecedented scale, perpetrated by guys who wore belt buckles reading "God's with us" (Gott Mit Uns).



Hitler used religion as a central tenet to further his political goals.  Hitler made public expressions about his belief in the (judeo-Christian) gods. Hitler also dabbled in the occult. These were apologetics designed to explain how Jesus wasn't really a Jew. Hitler quoted Luther. Claims about Nazism being Christian based are easily dismantled, thin, and merely a desire to connect Christianity with racist and supremacist policies that were at the heart of Nazi ideology.




			
				JoeB131 said:
			
		

> Um, no, Appeasement happens when you give them territory they aren't entitled to.  That's their part of the world. Not ours.



You appeasement-loving “progressives” better be prepared to bend and scrape at the altar of your islamist masters. The ummah wants Spain back.

The Abu Hafs al-Masri Brigades (you have heard of the 2004 Madrid bombing?) stated explicitly that their attacks on Spain were revenge for the loss of al-Andalus in 1492. Their statement read, in part: "This is part of settling old accounts with Spain, the crusader, and America's ally in its war against Islam.'' Osama "Papa Jihad" bin Laden has spoken of the "tragedy of al-Andalus" and the obligation of Muslims to reconquer the erstwhile Islamic colony on the Iberian Peninsula.

The Moriscos are active again in al-Andulus. They want their waqf, their lost glory, and their rightful place as the masters of the kuffar, who are fit only to live there as dhimmis.




			
				JoeB131 said:
			
		

> Why is that my responsibility or even concern.
> 
> Our problem isn't what crazy is in the "Holy Books" (I could list a whole lot of bible verses that are worse than anything in the Koran). Our problem is that we have invaded, occupied or bombed 14 Islamic countries in the last 40 years, not to mention blind support of the Zionist Entity.  That's why we have a problem with that part of the world.




No. We have a problem with Islamism because of islamist ideology. Islam is migrating back into Europe to claim its own and to expand the dar al-Islam even further this time. Eurabia is rising. The gee-had that was conceived by a deranged miscreant in the hinterland of the Arabian Peninsula 1400 years ago is returning to seize the glory promised to his minions. It's on the streets of Amsterdam, in the mosques of London and Berlin, and in the hills of Serbia. While Islam's useful idiots in the West are busily apologizing for the plainly expansionist and homicidal agenda of gee-had, the holy warriors plan more 9/11s and 3/11s. Spain is Españ:a, and not al-Andalus. It is better for it.

Regrettably, in the wake of that horrible, cowardly attack on four trains in Madrid in 2004, Spaniards got out the dhimmi vote and elected a leftist, appeasenik president who gave the Islamic fascists exactly what they demanded. And instead of making Spaniards safer, it only emboldened the holy warriors to conspire for more bloodshed. There was the arrest of 18 islamics from the "Martyrs for Morocco" group over their plot to blow up Madrid's National Court. There were well over 100 detentions of suspected Islamic terrorists in Spain from March 11 to December 31, 2004. A plot to bomb the Real Madrid football stadium was foiled.

Maybe send an email to the Swedes and explain to them that the no-go zones and their title as the rape capital of the world has everything to with their invasion, occupation and bombing of Islamist countries. Explain to the Swedes how appeasement and dhimmitude are in their best interest.





			
				JoeB131 said:
			
		

> Again, you can keep getting up in a lather because the Zionists and Oil companies have told you these folks are bad.
> 
> I'm more along the line of, if you don't want to be stung by a hornet, don't stick  your hand in it's nest.




I understand you get worked into a froth when anyone challenges your “progressive” attitudes of appeasement and cowering in the face of fascism, but appeasement and cowering are for losers. 

Now that communism is in its death throes, the America-hating / self- hating “progressives” need a new monolithic totalitarian movement hostile to American-led Western liberal democracy. You won't find a better candidate to fill that role than Islam.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 2, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Leftists hate Israel for several reasons.
> 
> One of these is that while Arabs and Jews are extremely similar from a genetic standpoint, they paint the latter as "white" and the former as non white, and so are biased against white in accordance with their conditioning.
> 
> ...


Nothing but right wing propaganda.  The right wing simply prefers socialism on a national basis, to applied capitalism, every time Order versus Chaos issues, come up.  

They really could use a Deylicate of Palestine to ensure order over chaos;  not Only that, a Deylicate of Palestine could be generating revenue from fine, Deylicate, deep water ports.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 3, 2018)

Hollie said:


> You are apparently ignorant to the fact that Judaism and Christianity grew up, as it were, adapting to changing times and eschewing unnecessary doctrinal tenets. Despite the fear of naysayers, such changes made the religions stronger and more relevant to man's spiritual and material needs. Leading up to the Crusades, Christian Europe was united (somewhat) by the Church and by the never-ending onslaught of Islam's offensive gee-had at Europe's eastern and southern frontiers.



Oh, please.  People in Nothern Europe didn't give a fuck about what was happening in Iberia or the Balkans.  Christian European Nations were just as likely to make an ally of the "Mosselmen" if it meant gaining an advantage against their Christian Neighbors.  



Hollie said:


> Christianity underwent reform and met with the 18th century's Enlightenment. Today we in the west are better for this, (you’re excused, of course), and Christians and Jews are no less devout now that they don't lash out violently in the name of their religion.



Again, did you miss the Holocaust?  Imperialism?  The Slave Trade?  All this shit happened AFTER the enlightenment.  



Hollie said:


> The West has moved on, compartmentalized religion and secular matters, and we have subsequently succeeded in scientific, technological, and material enterprises. We have made life better, longer, and more comfortable.



What you leave off is that the west is more comfortable by exploiting the third world for resources.  The shirt on your back was probably made by a poor person of color in a third world country. But the important thing is that white people are comfortable and won't ever again do what they did in the World Wars.  

We hope.  

After Trump got "elected", I kind of doubt that.  White people are still kind of shitty. 



Hollie said:


> Hitler used religion as a central tenet to further his political goals. Hitler made public expressions about his belief in the (judeo-Christian) gods. Hitler also dabbled in the occult. These were apologetics designed to explain how Jesus wasn't really a Jew. Hitler quoted Luther. Claims about Nazism being Christian based are easily dismantled, thin, and merely a desire to connect Christianity with racist and supremacist policies that were at the heart of Nazi ideology.



Sister, we aren't talking about what Hitler may or may not have believed, since every group tries to push him off on another group they don't like.  However, the majority of people who followed him were Christians.  The Pope was pretty much complicit in his crimes. Hitler wouldn't have done anything if you didn't have 2000 years of anti-Jewish thinking in Christianity starting with the Gospel of John. 



Hollie said:


> The Abu Hafs al-Masri Brigades (you have heard of the 2004 Madrid bombing?) stated explicitly that their attacks on Spain were revenge for the loss of al-Andalus in 1492.



Okay, frankly, you can always find a bunch of crazy people who will do crazy stuff, but that doesn't make a movement. 

The Europeans have a problem because they imported cheap labor and some it is lashing out...  Nothing compared to the problems we have with race relations in the US.  The reason why these incidents are so shocking is because they are so rare, as opposed to the US, where we have another shooting every other week. 

Again, you can squeal and squeal that the bad old Muslims are going to get us.... and the fact is, if we stop sticking our hands in the hornet's nest, they won't mess with us.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 3, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Sure. Uh huh. Its hopeless. There is absolutely no possible economy that Gaza could develop. So what's the solution?
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 3, 2018)

bear513 said:


> [
> 
> Yea we know meth head Joe you want the final solution .. as your hero Adolph..


[/

Put down the bottle, buddy....  Going back to Europe isn't that bad.  

It'll probably take the Jews a few decades to work the Europeans back up into a homicidal rage... the Arabs are in one now.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 3, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...




No meth head Joe. ...youre easy to read a lazy fuck from Chicago who wants to kill all the Jews .


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 3, 2018)

You want the final solution admit it meth head joe..


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 3, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...




You so hate the USA will never ever back down for her support of Israel,  don't mater if we have a Democrat or Republican.

Get over yourself meth head Joe ... we will always stand by Israel..


So fuck you..

And this is coming from a kraut / polish American born at northwestern Chicago..


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 3, 2018)

Ha.. got to love Nikki 


*US vetoes UN resolution offering 'protection' for Palestinians*
_






GETTY IMAGES

BY MAX GREENWOOD
TWEET SHARE EMAIL
Nikki Haley, the U.S. ambassador to the United Nations (U.N.), vetoed an Arab-backed Security Council resolution on Friday that sought to offer "international protection" for Palestinian civilians. 

The resolution, introduced by Kuwait, was intended to respond to the escalation of violence in Gaza last month during protests at the border with Israel. Dozens of Palestinians were killed by Israeli security forces, who argue that they were trying to defend the border.

Haley blasted the Kuwaiti-drafted resolution on Friday, calling it "grossly one-sided" and arguing that it failed to place blame on Hamas for inciting the deadly protests.
_


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 3, 2018)

bear513 said:


> You so hate the USA will never ever back down for her support of Israel, don't mater if we have a Democrat or Republican.



I think when the Zionists get us into a war where thousands of Americans die, you are going to find Americans getting pretty sick of the whole thing. 



bear513 said:


> we will always stand by Israel..
> 
> 
> So fuck you..
> ...



My guess is, if you ever were in the military or had a loved one in the military, you wouldn't talk this kind of shit.


----------



## Linkiloo (Jun 4, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


Yeah knifings and car rammings are a better strategy. I guess they must be because they have spread to Europe.


----------



## Linkiloo (Jun 4, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > The anti-semites are in full force here. Every reason they have given for hating Israel defies logic when you consider that of the 30 armed conflicts currently taking place worldwide, every one of them has led to worse casualties than Israel. It's anti-semitism and it is very much on the left.
> ...


Ha ha ha

yeah, right because Israel is the only jewish state worldwide

any other reason why the 30 other conflicts worldwide don't interest you billo?


----------



## rylah (Jun 4, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...



Who said it's about Jews?
It's merely about "not anyone else" no bias here, look the other way...


----------



## Linkiloo (Jun 4, 2018)

rylah said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


Yep Billo can't explain to me why he isn't posting about the 30 other bloodier conflicts in the world right now. But I'm giving him (or is it her?) time to respond. The simple "it isn't about Joos" argument isn't adequate. I'm waiting for his/her other explanation.


----------



## rylah (Jun 4, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...



Wait for it he'll even tell You that:  _*"The conflict has NOTHING to do with Jews"*_


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 4, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


Is deflection all you got?


----------



## rylah (Jun 4, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You lied that Palestinians decided to stop suicide bombing...don't deflect.

Have some integrity for once, and admit a mistake.


----------



## rylah (Jun 4, 2018)

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...


P F Tinmore
Apparently integrity doesn't go with #BDS-hole's compulsive lying.


----------



## rylah (Jun 4, 2018)

* Q. So when was the last suicide bombing attack by a Hamas member?*

List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 4, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> Ha ha ha
> 
> yeah, right because Israel is the only jewish state worldwide
> 
> any other reason why the 30 other conflicts worldwide don't interest you billo?


Another reason I hate Israel, is because their kiss-ass minions always try to change the subject.


----------



## Shusha (Jun 4, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> That's their part of the world. Not ours.



Out of curiosity, how does one rightfully obtain "a part of the world" for exclusive use?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 4, 2018)

Shusha said:


> Out of curiosity, how does one rightfully obtain "a part of the world" for exclusive use?



Being the residents of it for a couple centuries... that's how it becomes your part of the world.


----------



## Shusha (Jun 4, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiosity, how does one rightfully obtain "a part of the world" for exclusive use?
> ...




So we agree that a three and a half thousand year residency makes a certain place the Jewish part of the world, then, right?

Or if you somehow have an argument against that, then, if Israel manages to hold on for another hundred, then it's theirs by rights?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 4, 2018)

Shusha said:


> So we agree that a three and a half thousand year residency makes a certain place the Jewish part of the world, then, right?



Nope.  Just because some European Trash shares a bastardized version of the superstitions that were practiced there 3000 years ago doesn't mean that much. 

I mean, I guess i could declare myself the Aztec Emperor by swearing allegience to Quetzacoatl...  but no one would take it seriously.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 4, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > So we agree that a three and a half thousand year residency makes a certain place the Jewish part of the world, then, right?
> ...


Actually, the way you think and talk, one would consider you a nut case, in the way you keep denying, and wanting others to also deny the indigenous connection of the Jewish people to their land.

Jews from Europe, or Jews from America, or Jews from India, China, etc, are still ALL OF THEM ........came from a place in Asia Minor called Israel.

Lies about those Jews from Europe, who came from the Land of Israel to begin with, is not going to change the facts, no matter how many times you repeat your nonsense.


----------



## Shusha (Jun 4, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > So we agree that a three and a half thousand year residency makes a certain place the Jewish part of the world, then, right?
> ...




Ah. Thanks for sharing. So long term residency is entitlement for everyone but Jews. Uh huh. Gotchu.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 5, 2018)

Sixties Fan said:


> Actually, the way you think and talk, one would consider you a nut case, in the way you keep denying, and wanting others to also deny the indigenous connection of the Jewish people to their land.
> 
> Jews from Europe, or Jews from America, or Jews from India, China, etc, are still ALL OF THEM ........came from a place in Asia Minor called Israel.
> 
> Lies about those Jews from Europe, who came from the Land of Israel to begin with, is not going to change the facts, no matter how many times you repeat your nonsense.



Um, no. Just because you share a bastardized version of a religion with someone doesn't mean you came from there.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jun 5, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, the way you think and talk, one would consider you a nut case, in the way you keep denying, and wanting others to also deny the indigenous connection of the Jewish people to their land.
> ...




Most Arabs don't come from the region known as Palestine.  Many moved there because of job opportunities created by the Zionists.  A document from the 1920's states that Palestine's population was constantly being replenished by nomads from Arabia.  The surnames of many Palestinians reveal their origins, such as "al-Masri" (from Egypt).  Arabs=Arabia, Jews=Judea.


----------



## Shusha (Jun 5, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Um, no. Just because you share a bastardized version of a religion with someone doesn't mean you came from there.



But according to you, you don't have to "come from there".  You just have to have residency for a period of a few hundred years.  The Jewish people have had residency in that land for well over 3000 years.  So why wouldn't the Jewish people have a claim based on residency?


----------



## abrere (Jun 5, 2018)

they tried to sink one of our ships, killed our men and are the reason why gas is not $1 a gallon


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jun 5, 2018)

abrere said:


> they tried to sink one of our ships, killed our men and are the reason why gas is not $1 a gallon




Oh Gd, not the Liberty again, a mistake that happened more than a half-century ago, during a desperate 6 day war, fought on 3 fronts.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 5, 2018)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Most Arabs don't come from the region known as Palestine.



Sure, keep telling yourself that... ignore all the Ottoman Census records that say otherwise.. 



Shusha said:


> But according to you, you don't have to "come from there". You just have to have residency for a period of a few hundred years. The Jewish people have had residency in that land for well over 3000 years. So why wouldn't the Jewish people have a claim based on residency?



Um, no.  They got thrown out a long time ago by the Romans and vanished.  Then some Europeans who picked up their religion tried to claim their stuff. 

The people who had the stuff for the last 1500 years weren't too keen on that for some reason. 

Look, if you want to give the Jews a homeland in Europe, I'm totally down with that. It's the least the Europeans can do  

Shit, let's give them a chunk of America, we love them so bad.  

Giving away someone else's stuff. that's kind of wrong.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 5, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Most Arabs don't come from the region known as Palestine.
> ...


They did not get "thrown out" in 70 or 135 CE.  There were lots of Jews left on the land, in hiding or otherwise.  That is how the Byzantines and Muslims met the descendants of those Jews who lived there once they invaded.

No Europeans "pickded  up"  anything from the Jews.
There had been Jews living in Europe since before the destruction on the First Temple, which happened before the BCE era, before the Greeks invaded, before the Romans invaded.

You cannot even get correct how many centuries it has been since the Muslim  Arab invasion into the land of Israel.
The Muslim Arabs who finally allowed the indigenous Jews to re-enter Jerusalem, which had been closed to them by the Romans and then the Christians.

Jews are Asians, from the Land of Israel.  And it is the only land they have ever longed for to be sovereign of again, ever.

They have a small part of it.


They are keeping it.  It has always been theirs.  They have the indigenous right to it.


----------



## Shusha (Jun 6, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Most Arabs don't come from the region known as Palestine.
> ...



Ah.  So the Jewish people "vanished" and no longer exist.  Gotcha.  And the people who now hold all the Jewish culture, traditions, language, religion and history aren't 'really' Jewish.  Just some weird fakery going on with all the same culture, and traditions and language and religion and history.  Huh.  Strange that.  Out of curiosity, how can you tell a real Catalan from a not-real Catalan?

But, anyway, you keep claiming that none of that matters.  You don't have to "come from there".  You just have to have a residency of 200 years.  So when did we start counting for the un-Jewish, not-Jewish um Jewish people who currently reside there?  The first modern aliyah was 1880.  So only 60 more years, right?


----------



## Shusha (Jun 6, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Look, if you want to give the Jews a homeland in Europe, I'm totally down with that.



Does that mean we can give the Arabs a Palestinian homeland in Chile?


----------



## Shusha (Jun 6, 2018)

Now, now, Sixties

 Remember there are real Jews (all mysteriously "vanished") and there fake Jews.  

Just like there are real Koreans and fake Koreans.  
And real Spanish and fake Spanish.
And real Irish and fake Irish.
And real Danes and fake Danes.  


oh wait....


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jun 6, 2018)

Sixties Fan said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...




True.  I even took a DNA test to prove it.  Although I am "100% European" according to them, the report also says that my original ancestors came from the Mideast/ Mediterranean area, most likely from the vicinity of Syria or Cyprus.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Shusha (Jun 24, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


>



Just the usual demonization of Israel on your typical Sunday morning, huh, Tinmore.  Why didn't you include the context of this event?  

This was the Border Police trying to clear the area of rioters after a STABBING ATTACK by a 14 year old girl in Hebron at a holy place.  (I guess its not holy enough for Arab Palestinians to refrain from murderous violence.)  The rioters, including the man in the wheelchair, were refusing to follow LEO instruction and the Border Police were on high alert for another stabbing or other potential danger.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 24, 2018)

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



You don’t honestly expect him to tell the truth now, do you?


----------

